# Time to TURN THE PAGE - maybe?



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Hey @Trousers

I fucking hate fighting. It's negative and annoying and makes my spine feel itchy.

I said some things to piss you off. I may have asked if the too big gif was of your mom and that's why you couldn't load it.

I may have also said I would rape you.

Clearly, I have never met your mother, and I hope that she is a lovely woman. And not fat. And even if she is, she's probably still great. My mom's chubby and the CUTEST.

Anywho - clearly also - I would not rape you. I think rapists should be shot. In the dick, or box, or wherever.

So - what do you think? Time to turn the page?



Feel free to deny this request and I'll have to ignore button again.

Because I can't control my responses sometimes. Sometimes I see red.

But, I'm trying to be a better man.

How about you?

P.S. If anyone else wants to put some long standing grade 7 bullshit fights (in this thread) behind them, feel free.

I bet it will be Cathartic.

EDIT: This is the closest "I am serious" GIF I could find. 

 

But for real, I am SERIOUS about this. This isn't a joke. I really do want to see if we can put it all in the past.


----------



## Cowboykush (May 19, 2015)

@Yessica... if i start a fight can we have rough angry makeup sex?


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Cowboykush said:


> @Yessica... if i start a fight can we have rough angry makeup sex?


Yes please. 

I'm not feeling very punchy lately though. I have to be in the right mood. The break up has really taken the fight out of me. 

Right now I just want to run in a sun dress through a field of daisies....


----------



## Cowboykush (May 19, 2015)

Fuck......me too, a blue one?


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

I have a feeling I might just be giving an air handie over here to no one. hahah

       

Hey @Flaming Pie , This is Sue Johansen, from the Sunday night Sex show. aka your long lost nana...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

Yeah I have seen that show. lol 

I only act slutty on here. I would kill myself halfway through airing a show like that.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah I have seen that show. lol
> 
> I only act slutty on here. I would kill myself halfway through airing a show like that.


You don't ACT slutty. 

You just talk freely about sex. Nothing slutty about that, in my book.

My book may also be a little slutty though. 

bahahahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You don't ACT slutty.
> 
> You just talk freely about sex. Nothing slutty about that, in my book.
> 
> ...


Yeah I suppose I don't act slutty. I can be a bit of a flirt tho. I just mean I don't filter much on this site vs real life.

I also believe everyone deserves amazing orgasms.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> * I can be a bit of a flirt tho.* I just mean I don't filter much on this site vs real life.
> .


And THANK YOU for that!


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

@Pinworm , you know the guy. 

Good apology? Bad apology? 

He's gonna hate me until the end of time and my heart freezer over?


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Yes please.
> 
> I'm not feeling very punchy lately though. I have to be in the right mood. The break up has really taken the fight out of me.
> 
> Right now I just want to run in a sun dress through a field of daisies....


Hawt


----------



## abe supercro (May 19, 2015)

@Trousers only personal message stalks me when he's drunk. 

I just want to sit the little guy down and tell him, it's not his fault; If his mother hadn't raped osama bin laden maybe things would have turned out better.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> @Trousers only personal message stalks me when he's drunk.
> 
> I just want to sit the little guy down and tell him, it's not his fault; If his mother hadn't raped osama bin laden maybe things would have turned out better.


HEY THERE!!!!!

This is a NIiiiiiiiice thread. 

I'm still waiting to see what he says.


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 19, 2015)

@UncleBuck......lets put behind us


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> @UncleBuck......lets put behind us


let's put it behind us. 

need an english teacher I'm here big guy


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

@Yessica... can we fight? I think we could do well... let me start you're crazy like a fox and personally I find that attractive. 

how's that for some mean words


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> @UncleBuck......lets put behind us


Oh THAT would be sooooo nice!!!!!!

You think?


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Yessica... can we fight? I think we could do well... let me start you're crazy like a fox and personally I find that attractive.
> 
> how's that for some mean words


Um, I really like all my interactions with you - even the ones last summer where I thought you may be murdery because you were often on some drugs that made you not make a lot of sense...

hahahaha

Um...and you have a little penis? 

hahahahahah


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Um, I really like all my interactions with you - even the ones last summer where I thought you may be murdery because you were often on some drugs that made you not make a lot of sense...
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> ...


O it's tiny or maybe the monocle it wears is too big? 

O last year, damn ya the crack was intense at that time. I think I made sense you just didn't do enough crack!

don't blame me foryour hands being too big either you big meanie


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> O it's tiny or maybe the monocle it wears is too big?
> 
> O last year, damn ya the crack was intense at that time. I think I made sense you just didn't do enough crack!
> 
> don't blame me foryour hands being too big either you big meanie


bahahahahaha

Self-deprecating humour?

MY JAM!!!!!

It's just because my vagina is SOOOOOoo gaping from getting Rammed in every hole imaginable by so many big black cocks. 

You are probably above average in size.

Vagini is just a predator...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

awwww I'm sure it'sjust fine but I'll need to have a test run. 

let's do this for science and such


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> awwww I'm sure it'sjust fine but I'll need to have a test run.
> 
> let's do this for science and such


I'll do MANY things, in the name of SCIENCE. 

No butt stuff though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'll do MANY things, in the name of SCIENCE.
> 
> No butt stuff though.


my girl is up forit, but can I test run your ex youknow science and stuff


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> my girl is up forit, but can I test run your ex youknow science and stuff


I need a TRANSLATOR!!!

What? You want to fuck my ex? 

hahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> @UncleBuck......lets put behind us


yeah, no.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I need a TRANSLATOR!!!
> 
> What? You want to fuck my ex?
> 
> hahahaha


hahaha suuure why not he probably needs a little excitement in his life after all histalk of lamps and such


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @Pinworm , you know the guy.
> 
> Good apology? Bad apology?
> 
> He's gonna hate me until the end of time and my heart freezer over?


Hard to tell if you are being serious...


----------



## qwizoking (May 19, 2015)

@VladFromOG 
@oilmkr420 
@MiG pilot 
@Frenchy Cannoli 
@subcool 

Fuck you



Naw im playin. Love you guys.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hard to tell if you are being serious...


TOTALLY serious

I didn't sound serious? Hmmm...how do I fix that?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

with a serious face


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> TOTALLY serious
> 
> I didn't sound serious? Hmmm...how do I fix that?


Try more gifs.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Try more gifs.


I DID!

hahaha

I don't play those kinds of games. 

I wouldn't lure someone into a FALSE sense of security, just to pounce on them.


----------



## qwizoking (May 19, 2015)

Thou hast earned a like


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

@Yessica... your thread inspired me to turn the page with my ex wife. Told her the whorish things are all good now. I don't think she will enjoy them texts lol.

I got a laugh though

edit: she called me a drunk and a drug addict. I take that as a sexy way of saying "ok you sexy devil, please fuck my friends moar"


----------



## gunnar&carey (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> let's put it behind us.
> 
> need an english teacher I'm here big guy


Haha ok thanks, srry hard to txt and sleep on the job


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Thou hast earned a like


Thank yee kind sir.

I prefer my apologies to come with jokes. Because I like to laugh.

EDIT: Is it Hard to get a like?

Fuck - I hand those out like Blow-J's.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I also believe everyone deserves amazing orgasms.


Best quote ever.
but i disagree, my old boss doesn't deserve any orgasms, nor does the directTv-customer service lady i talked to...
or that asshole at the DMV... (which one, you ask?)
or that monkey in the mazda that blaimed me for his POS car failing emissions testing...
OH, or the state tax franchise board... those fuckers think it's ok to get a percentage of my salary, you believe that?
hmmm i got more...


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Best quote ever.
> but i disagree, my old boss doesn't deserve any orgasms, nor does the directTv-customer service lady i talked to...
> or that asshole at the DMV... (which one, you ask?)
> or that monkey in the mazda that blaimed me for his POS car failing...
> ...


Stalin!!!! 

I hope he never had an orgasm.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Haha ok thanks, srry hard to txt and sleep on the job


I understand. I'm babysitting a kid and personally it can be hard to use grammar and keep him out of the beer and drugs.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Stalin!!!!
> 
> I hope he never had an orgasm.


sure, but hitler deserved quality orgasms??
i mean... if we are talking historical figures here...
Genghis Khan was a douche.
He was so condescending.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I understand. I'm babysitting a kid and personally it can be hard to use grammar and keep him out of the beer and drugs.


why choose?
just let him figure out which drugs he can OD on...
grammar is important man.
(i'm kidding)


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> sure, but hitler deserved quality orgasms??
> i mean... if we are talking historical figures here...
> Genghis Khan was a douche.
> He was so condescending.


I just Said 1 dude, not like he was the BADEST Mo fo. 

Pretty bad though. 

How about this:

if you have Ever in the history of time propagated mass executions or murdered innocents not willingly participating in a war - may your penis shrivel up in the after life. AND NO CUMMING EVER! 

hahahah


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> why choose?
> just let him figure out which drugs he can OD on...
> grammar is important man.
> (i'm kidding)


naw He's been taught grab me a beer, and a 30cc with the crack pipe. quick learner I must say he even knows how to pack the brillo and get th hits ready!

joking, but he does grab me more beer whn myglass is empty. but he stops me at 6.


----------



## qwizoking (May 19, 2015)

Well statistically i only gave out about 1 like for every 5 recieved


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Well statistically i only gave out about 1 like for every 5 recieved


statistically speaking I had to like this...


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Well statistically i only gave out about 1 like for every 5 recieved


I like stuff, what can I say?






hahahah


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Best quote ever.
> but i disagree, my old boss doesn't deserve any orgasms, nor does the directTv-customer service lady i talked to...
> or that asshole at the DMV... (which one, you ask?)
> or that monkey in the mazda that blaimed me for his POS car failing emissions testing...
> ...


I think lack of awesome orgasms is what makes an asshole. When you are completely satisfied and relaxed, the last thing you wanna do is argue.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think lack of awesome orgasms is what makes an asshole. When you are completely satisfied and relaxed, the last thing you wanna do is argue.


So many "REPS"

Totally!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think lack of awesome orgasms is what makes an asshole. When you are completely satisfied and relaxed, the last thing you wanna do is argue.


ahhh i see... the ole "chicken before the egg" question...
So if hitler or stalin had good quality consistent ass, then they'd never ever be the psychopaths that they turned out to be?
Interesting.... you may have just solved whirled peas.
Course... what about the greeks? They got tons and tons of ass, and, well, women from the Mediterranean?
Me gusto mucho.
So I don't know...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> When you are completely satisfied and relaxed, *the last thing you wanna do is argue*.


and the first thing I wanna do is smoke a bowl, or have a deli sandwich, or sleep, or depending on the quality ass before me.... tap that again...
That's right...


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Interesting.... *you may have just solved whirled peas.*


I like you!

AND I THINK YOU'RE RIGHT!!!!!

@Flaming Pie for GLOBAL MOD!!!!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

@Yessica... tiddies plz, i'll trade tiddiesfor crack inspired posts.

lolyou though I was murderesque, I'm gentle lick,rub stabbing comeslater on

my lady will tradeher tiddies, I'll write kill farmer on dem tangs


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like you!
> 
> AND I THINK YOU'RE RIGHT!!!!!
> 
> @Flaming Pie for GLOBAL MOD!!!!!


ah the love.. I like you too Yessica


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

Trousers is making you work for it Yess...


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Trousers is making you work for it Yess...


Meh, maybe he's just not ready to make up yet.

It was kinda fun having a NEMESIS after Swarth and Snake Pilson left/ got banned/ put on their regular clothes. 

But, I'm over it. 

Internet fights are retarded. hahahah


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think lack of awesome orgasms is what makes an asshole. When you are completely satisfied and relaxed, the last thing you wanna do is argue.


word


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Trousers is making you work for it Yess...


yessi is a good person, i woulda told dude to suuuuck my fat chop


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> yessis is a good person, i woulda told dude to suuuuck my fat chop


Yess is…..Well, I won't give away too much. I have a soft spot for her. Girl you know I luz you.


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Yess is…..Well, I won't give away too much. I have a soft spot for her. Girl you know I luz you.


u just did. 

spill it


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> spill it


I just did


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Yess is…..Well, I won't give away too much. I have a soft spot for her. Girl you know I luz you.


Like...Butt stuff?


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Like...Butt stuff?


the butt is a soft spot. u got a soft booty? @Hookabelly


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> the butt is a soft spot. u got a soft booty? @Hookabelly


I bet you could bounce quarters off that shit. 

That gurl is TOIT like a TIGER.


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I bet you could bounce quarters off that shit.
> 
> That gurl is TOIT like a TIGER.


AM I THE ONLY ONE THATS NEVER SEEN HOOKA?


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE THATS NEVER SEEN HOOKA?


That sexy belly in her avatar before WAS HERS.


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

Howdy. I don't know if finshaggy is still around but I suppose I wouldn't beat his ass on sight anymore. That's about the extent my apology or semblance of one will go.


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> That sexy belly in her avatar before WAS HERS.


well that dont help


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE THATS NEVER SEEN HOOKA?


Only the girls on RIU have seen pics of me.  But yes, the avi I had before this one the belly was mine.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I bet you could bounce quarters off that shit.
> 
> That gurl is TOIT like a TIGER.


Indeed. I work my ass off. 



ebgood said:


> the butt is a soft spot. u got a soft booty? @Hookabelly


nah.

I was referring to my heart.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

demonhaze said:


> Howdy. I don't know if finshaggy is still around but I suppose I wouldn't beat his ass on sight anymore. That's about the extent my apology or semblance of one will go.


THAT'S NICE!

@Finshaggy ?

I wonder if he went home to his own planet? 

    






hahahaha, I'm just playing.

I still remember the MANTIS SHRIMP post. I like learning.


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> THAT'S NICE!
> 
> @Finshaggy ?
> 
> ...


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Only the girls on RIU have seen pics of me.  But yes, the avi I had before this one the belly was mine.


i dont remember that pic. weed


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

demonhaze said:


> *STERR WERRS MERVIE*


That was tricky to find what you wrote.

NEW STAR WARS MOVIE???


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> THAT'S NICE!
> 
> @Finshaggy ?
> 
> ...


Did the words show up to my reply to you? The fuck?


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

I have no fucking clue why it showed up all potatoey lol


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i dont remember that pic. weed


I'll change my avi back when I get around to it.


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> That as tricky to find what you wrote.
> 
> NEW STAR WARS MOVIE???


Yeah, I said "in a galaxy far far away lol" "which reminds me that the new star wars movie looks badass". There fixed hah


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Indeed. I work my ass off.
> 
> 
> nah.
> ...


----------



## neosapien (May 19, 2015)

Sorry Yess. Let's make out. I mean up.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

demonhaze said:


> Yeah, I said "in a galaxy far far away lol" "which reminds me that the new star wars movie looks badass". There fixed hah







I just came. That looks so fucking good!!!


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I just came. That looks so fucking good!!!


Hadn't seen it until now?


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

demonhaze said:


> Hadn't seen it until now?


Nope.

I live in the Sticks. 

hahaha, naw I just don't watch tv so therefore miss all the good commercials.

And I haven't been to the movie theatre in AGES. 

THANKS. I am going to watch the shit out of that movie next Christmas. 

I fucking love Harrison Ford!!!!!!


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Nope.
> 
> I live in the Sticks.
> 
> ...


Well I figure it can't be any worse than episode one. I wanna see it in 3d


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

demonhaze said:


> Well I figure it can't be any worse than episode one. I wanna see it in 3d


Oh GAWD Manakin Skywalker ruined that shit. 

Fuck Hayden Christansonsworth whatever/


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3423048


Those movies remind me of my childhood. 

I like that.


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Those movies remind me of my childhood.
> 
> I like that.


Me too. Never cared for starwars but dammit im seein that jurassic park!


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3423048


 mad max was awesome BTW. And I wanna see everything on this list in 3d lol


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh GAWD Manakin Skywalker ruined that shit.
> 
> Fuck Hayden Christansonsworth whatever/


Anakin was a bitch from the beginning. Jar-jar made me wanna hurl beer bottles at my TV lol. Fuck those movies from the late 90s


----------



## demonhaze (May 19, 2015)

Also another related star wars thing coming out is battlefront for Xbox 1 and ps4. Take down a tie fighter with an x wing? Yes please and may I have seconds?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


It was one of their bathrooms, at lunch today.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> It was one of their bathrooms, at lunch today.


Im positive you're either talking about taking a shit, jerking off, or BOTH. hahaha

Was it THIS thread? Or are you Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh?










Hookabelly said:


> I'll change my avi back when I get around to it.


Please DO.

Maybe only wear nipple tassels in the next one.

Just sayin...I bet the MEN here would really appreciate it.

AND ME!


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Oh, I know I was fighting with @Metasynth before. Although fucked if I remember what it was about....

Hmmm...tits? 

Anywho - I'm done fighting, what about you @Metasynth ?

Wanna bang and make up?

Um...kiss, I mean kiss....


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

TLDR.
I only read the OP.
I really did ask for this to all be private messages.

So I have tag notifications turned off because yessica and the couple guys epooning her kept tagging me. It was annoying. 
As I have been avoiding yessica's threads I had no idea this thread was about me until I did a vanity search just now. 

This is creepy weird. 

In the past I asked yessica and her epooning crew to keep this to private messages. 

This is quite lame. 



Yessica... said:


> Hey @Trousers
> 
> I fucking hate fighting. It's negative and annoying and makes my spine feel itchy.


We are not fighting. You have me on ignore sometimes and not other times. You talk about me and make allusions that are obviously about me. I respond usually with "lol" or "You are not doing a good job of ignoring me."

That is not fighting, that is you being mad and weird for some reason. I suspect is has to do with your vanity. 
If anyone is fighting, it is the 3 brain cells you have left. 



Yessica... said:


> I said some things to piss you off.


Nothing you said pissed me off. 
You have annoyed me. The constant tagging, talking about me, whining about me, the epooning crew tagging me and crying about me. That was a bit annoying. If anything here actually made me mad, I would leave and go get therapy. 

The dumb memes, the constant parade of pictures that barely have any context, the creepy sexual innuendo, the faux-lesbianism... that is all annoying to me, but that is your deal. Run with it.
Weird how you love to post pictures every where except the funny picture thread, which you think is another one of your "LOOK AT ME" threads, but I digress. 



Yessica... said:


> I may have asked if the too big gif was of your mom and that's why you couldn't load it.
> 
> I may have also said I would rape you.


That did not make me mad, that actually amused me. I love dumb, hollow threats like that. I understand that you were not going to physically rape me. I would never let that happen. I can run way faster than you. 

I understand that you meant you were going to rape me in a figurative way. That was hilarious as it is very obvious you are incapable of doing that. 



Yessica... said:


> Clearly, I have never met your mother, and I hope that she is a lovely woman. And not fat. And even if she is, she's probably still great. My mom's chubby and the CUTEST.


Mom jokes are great.
Your mom is so fat she does not wear BVDs she wears Boulevards. 
Your mom is so dumb I told her it was chilly outside and she went out there with a bowl and some crackers. 

Yay, fun mom jokes. 



Yessica... said:


> Anywho - clearly also - I would not rape you. I think rapists should be shot. In the dick, or box, or wherever.
> 
> So - what do you think? Time to turn the page?
> 
> ...


I was never mad. This is weird. Why does this have to be public? 

Ignore me, don't ignore me. I don't care. I have been pretty much ignoring you with out using an ignore button. 



Yessica... said:


> Because I can't control my responses sometimes. Sometimes I see red.
> But, I'm trying to be a better man.


No you are not. You are trying to call more attention to yourself. If you were trying to be better, you would have kept this to private messages instead of doing more attention whoring. 



Yessica... said:


> How about you?
> But for real, I am SERIOUS about this. This isn't a joke. I really do want to see if we can put it all in the past.


This was never a thing for me. There is nothing to put behind me. 
Do you want me to be another one of your admirers? 
That is not going to happen. Even if you had not gone ballistic on me, I would still ignore you.

Put me back on ignore, don't put me back on ignore. Post a billion memes for all I care. Go have inane, esoteric conversations in the funny picture thread for all I care. 

If you want to whine to me some more, please use private messages.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> TLDR.
> I only read the OP.
> I really did ask for this to all be private messages.
> 
> ...


Ok then.

You're kind of an asshole. 

No biggie. We don't have to be friends. 

Just thought I would try to talk to you. And I did it publicly because last time I PM'd you, you acted REAL ANGRY and I don't like that.

Maybe you just type-mad? I don't know.

Anywho - no biggie. I may or may not read what you write. But if you write about me, and I see it, well I guess we will just have to see what the situation calls for. 

Have a lovely day Mr Trousers. Have fun judging strangers on the internet from up on your pedestal...


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Well one down. hahahah

Maybe Meta is a little more mature about his internet shenanigans....

No big loss on my part for trying. I'm glad I tried. I feel this way about the whole thing:


----------



## anzohaze (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahaha
> 
> Self-deprecating humour?
> 
> ...


gapers.... I'm interested. I like making them gape


----------



## anzohaze (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Best quote ever.
> but i disagree, my old boss doesn't deserve any orgasms, nor does the directTv-customer service lady i talked to...
> or that asshole at the DMV... (which one, you ask?)
> or that monkey in the mazda that blaimed me for his POS car failing emissions testing...
> ...


Wow in the auto world you can never have a p.o.s customer that's impossible


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> gapers.... I'm interested. I like making them gape


You're probably a little out of my league...

HUUUUUUGE dicks is more a @lahadaextranjera scenario. Her man is PACKING. 

I like large, but not like circus-freak large. 

8 inches maybe is the biggest I have been with. And I could barely MOVE. Felt like I was being pinned down on the bed. If I wasn't drunk, I may not have been able to do it.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> gapers.... I'm interested. I like making them gape


I love how it just goes right back to gapers… Gotta love RIU


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I love how it just goes right back to gapers… Gotta love RIU


hahahahahaha

Yeah, shit slides off easy here. 

Because it's the fucking internet. hahahaha


----------



## anzohaze (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're probably a little out of my league...
> 
> HUUUUUUGE dicks is more a @lahadaextranjera scenario. Her man is PACKING.
> 
> ...


I am not hung like a horse by any Means but I like playing. I don't brag I am big I brag I am small it's more believable. All guys claim there big.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're probably a little out of my league...
> 
> HUUUUUUGE dicks is more a @lahadaextranjera scenario. Her man is PACKING.
> 
> ...


Geez...


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> I am not hung like a horse by any Means but I like playing. I don't brag I am big I brag I am small it's more believable. All guys claim there big.


The ex wore magnums, but there is a DEF need for like SUPER MAGS for some of the giant ones.

I don't even know how some porn stars would fit a condom on. Have you SEEN some of that shit?

Maybe that's why I don't usually like dudes in porn. I have a lot of empathy, so I put myself in the position of the female in said movie. And some of that shit looks UNCOMFORTABLE. 

hahahahaha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> The ex wore magnums, but there is a DEF need for like SUPER MAGS for some of the giant ones.
> 
> I don't even know how some porn stars would fit a condom on. Have you SEEN some of that shit?
> 
> ...


They stretch pretty far, but I still ain't using one.






For me, condoms are like helmets, you know you should wear one but it's so much better when you don't.


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ok then.
> 
> You're kind of an asshole.


I'm honest, which is the same thing to people like you. 



Yessica... said:


> No biggie. We don't have to be friends.


You are a psycho, not the fun kind. Your ego is out of control. 
I cringe reading a lot of your posts. 



Yessica... said:


> Just thought I would try to talk to you. And I did it publicly because last time I PM'd you, you acted REAL ANGRY and I don't like that.


Your ego is out of control.
I did not act angry, you just did not like what I had to say. You want it public so you can do the lame duck, look at me thing. It is pathetic. 




Yessica... said:


> Maybe you just type-mad? I don't know.


I don't care enough about you to get within sniffing distance of mad. 
Again, if this place made me mad, I would leave and go seek counseling. 




Yessica... said:


> Anywho - no biggie. I may or may not read what you write. But if you write about me, and I see it, well I guess we will just have to see what the situation calls for.


I hope you and your ego will be happy together. I have been pretty much ignoring you, except when you talk about me or to me. Even then I usually just post "lol" or "you are not doing a good job of ignoring me."

It must really bother you when someone does not shower you with attention, even if it is weird, creepy and sexual based attention. 
I can not give you what you want. Deal with it. 




Yessica... said:


> Have a lovely day Mr Trousers. Have fun judging strangers on the internet from up on your pedestal...
> 
> View attachment 3423226




Oh, another meme. How clever. Did you get that from facebook?
Your ego is immense and easily damaged. 
Good luck with that hot mess.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I'm honest, which is the same thing to people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not reading that.

Turn the page.

Or take a step back and literally fuck your own face. 

Either or.


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

You and your ego. Wow. 

There is no page for me to turn. 
Just because you are fucked up and have a problem with me does not mean I have a problem with you. 
You are not even a blip on my radar. 

Let it go psycho.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You and your ego. Wow.
> 
> There is no page for me to turn.
> Just because you are fucked up and have a problem with me does not mean I have a problem with you.
> ...


Well you keep responding to me. 

LONG WORDED QUOTING RESPONSES. 

If you don't care, leave me alone please. 

Only one of us is coming across as a complete psycho in this sitution. 

AND his name rhymes with Browsers....


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

You and your ego made a thread about me. You were asked to ignore me and you have not done that. 
This should be private messages, but you and your ego crave attention, even if it is negative. 

I feel sorry for you. (Is it pronounced "soary"?)



Yessica... said:


> AND his name rhymes with Browsers....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 20, 2015)

I always try to watch the most fucked up porn I can handle. You have to train yourself to deal with it. Gaping, vomiting, scat, anal, all that shit. It really fucks with your head when you see that kind of stuff. It makes for a fun game when your gf tries to accuse you of being a sick fuck and you have deny it all, acting like you have no idea what she's talking about while pictures of a huge hot shit on some chicks bush with cum all over it are vividly in your mind.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I always try to watch the most fucked up porn I can handle. You have to train yourself to deal with it. Gaping, vomiting, scat, anal, all that shit. It really fucks with your head when you see that kind of stuff. It makes for a fun game when your gf tries to accuse you of being a sick fuck and you have deny it all, acting like you have no idea what she's talking about while pictures of a huge hot shit on some chicks bush with cum all over it are vividly in your mind.


Bushy for the WIN!

Back to porn

THANK FUCK!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Trousers, (I removed the tag cus you said it bothered you)

I think in her mind it is a grand gesture of love and peace to make a thread for you. Like a bouquet of flowers with an I'm sorry note on it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> I am not hung like a horse by any Means but I like playing. I don't brag I am big I brag I am small it's more believable. All guys claim there big.


Plus when you say you are small and the woman decides to take a look, she is pleasantly surprised it is average.


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2015)

Was i supposed to weigh in on this matter?


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trousers, (I removed the tag cus you said it bothered you)
> 
> I think in her mind it is a grand gesture of love and peace to make a thread for you. Like a bouquet of flowers with an I'm sorry note on it.


I was still gunning that he might be a nice guy and all the bullshit assumptions and whatnot were just because he was on his period or something. 

No matter, I don't associate with people like that.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Was i supposed to weigh in on this matter?


Naw man, but we were being pissy with each other awhile back. Happened to be right at the time of my break up - so I think I could have been extra cunty. 

Who remembers? Haha

I just wanted to kiss and make up is alls.


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> I am not hung like a horse by any Means but I like playing. I don't brag I am big I brag I am small it's more believable. All guys claim there big.


Yup i brag about being average. Ive been told by a few that im the perfect size


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Yup i brag about being average. Ive been told by a few that im the perfect size


How's your day going on the ranch with the ttties? 

I'm in a wndowless office, but I think I'll take off soon and work from home in my backyard. 

It's 20 degrees and sunny here!

That's 68 in 'Merican.


----------



## demonhaze (May 20, 2015)

The fuck did this thread turn into since I left? Godamn can't leave y'all alone for a few hours? Hah


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

demonhaze said:


> The fuck did this thread turn into since I left? Godamn can't leave y'all alone for a few hours? Hah


Apology was denied so now we are talking about porn. 

OBVI.


----------



## demonhaze (May 20, 2015)

Meh porn is an interesting subject at least. Buying from amazon is a crap shoot half the time on an unrelated note. Bought a small hiking bag and a kitchen scale and I'm really disappointed with both smh. On top of that I've lost my motherfuckin wallet. Happy birthday to me eh?


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

demonhaze said:


> Meh porn is an interesting subject at least. Buying from amazon is a crap shoot half the time on an unrelated note. Bought a small hiking bag and a kitchen scale and I'm really disappointed with both smh. On top of that I've lost my motherfuckin wallet. Happy birthday to me eh?


----------



## BDOGKush (May 20, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Yup i brag about being average. Ive been told by a few that im the perfect size


Were you fucking Goldilocks?


----------



## demonhaze (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3423341


Well that's certainly better than the rest of the day is going lol


----------



## demonhaze (May 20, 2015)

demonhaze said:


> Well that's certainly better than the rest of the day is going lol


And also thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Were you fucking Goldilocks?


Yea and her slutty sisters. Her mom jus blew me


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> How's your day going on the ranch with the ttties?
> 
> I'm in a wndowless office, but I think I'll take off soon and work from home in my backyard.
> 
> ...


Im coo. Stuck in the office as well but my office has 6 wheels and 3 windows. But the weather is good. Girls are sportin sundresses n sandals. Ill be off by 4 today. Cant complain. Only titties ive seen today are urs lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're probably a little out of my league...
> 
> HUUUUUUGE dicks is more a @lahadaextranjera scenario. Her man is PACKING.
> 
> ...


Lol! Out of the last 3 partners I've had in a decade, well, they just got bigger each time! Surely you have a big than your bf dildo in the drawer somewhere? I threw mine out when the bf outsized it! 

I don't find it abnormal, it does feel very tight even when he gets me soaking wet, I've never made him sore because I can feel it so much. Some positions cane me!

I think he has a lot of confidence in bed because he finds it so easy to get me off. I find it sexy also when he 'faps' with two hands. 

Maybe one day after I push a baby out, it'll loosen up a bit. Foreplay is key in the meantime! 
And no, I'm not posting any more pics of his piece, I put my money where my mouth is already.


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trousers, (I removed the tag cus you said it bothered you)
> 
> I think in her mind it is a grand gesture of love and peace to make a thread for you. Like a bouquet of flowers with an I'm sorry note on it.



Tagging is fine, but yessica did it to me about 57 times. So I turned it off. 
I asked her to leave all this stuff to private messages. 
It may be an apology in her head, but in reality it is just another "LOOK AT ME" thread. 
It is a bouquet of shit. 



Yessica... said:


> I was still gunning that he might be a nice guy and all the bullshit assumptions and whatnot were just because he was on his period or something.
> 
> No matter, I don't associate with people like that.


Private messages would have sufficed. You want attention, I get it. 



Yessica... said:


> Apology was denied so now we are talking about porn.
> 
> OBVI.


You never apologized.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Tagging is fine, but yessica did it to me about 57 times. So I turned it off.
> I asked her to leave all this stuff to private messages.
> It may be an apology in her head, but in reality it is just another "LOOK AT ME" thread.
> It is a bouquet of shit.
> ...


Well NOW I'm not fucking sorry anymore. 

You're a dick. 

Point made.

I don't want to talk to you. Why are you here talking to me still? I thought you didn't care, Captian No-Care?

You're possibly the most miserable person I have had the displeasure of interacting with. Seriously. 

You need to get fucking laid and chill the fuck out dude. 

LEAVE ME ALONE. 

You're terrible.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! Out of the last 3 partners I've had in a decade, well, they just got bigger each time! Surely you have a big than your bf dildo in the drawer somewhere? I threw mine out when the bf outsized it!
> 
> I don't find it abnormal, it does feel very tight even when he gets me soaking wet, I've never made him sore because I can feel it so much. Some positions cane me!
> 
> ...


Yowsa!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus when you say you are small and the woman decides to take a look, she is pleasantly surprised it is average.


Im accustomed to disappointing people. MY DICKS BIG GUYS! SOOOOOBIG!


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Im accustomed to disappointing people. MY DICKS BIG GUYS! SOOOOOBIG!


Too bad you have Whhhhhhhhhhisky dick half the time...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Tagging is fine, but yessica did it to me about 57 times. So I turned it off.
> I asked her to leave all this stuff to private messages.
> It may be an apology in her head, but in reality it is just another "LOOK AT ME" thread.
> It is a bouquet of shit.
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Manure bouquet?







I don't know why I find this so hilarious. Bouquet of shit. haha.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


>


What the fuck is the matter with Trowsie/ Grumpy Cat? Is that what it's like in 'Emerica?

I'm not more mature than anything. I'd like it if he just fucked off already though. 

I shall also now call him Grumpy Cat. Because I think he gets a boner every time I type his name or something.








Flaming Pie said:


> Manure bouquet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty funny! hahaha


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Wow in the auto world you can never have a p.o.s customer that's impossible


heh, it was a mazda that was 30 yrs old, computer controlled feedback carb, and had 300 thousand miles on it....
Oh, that's like 540 thousand KMs to you maple leafers..


Yessica... said:


> Well you keep responding to me.
> 
> LONG WORDED QUOTING RESPONSES.
> 
> ...


I imagine you must be bombarded with inappropriate pms, and such...
I might say that you are innocent....
I might say... a lot of things...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2015)




----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3423418


cold huh?
Just jumped out of the artic?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3423418


Those balls have hair. That is not a baby's penis. Poor guy.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> heh, it was a mazda that was 30 yrs old, computer controlled feedback carb, and had 300 thousand miles on it....
> Oh, that's like 540 thousand KMs to you maple leafers..
> 
> I imagine you must be bombarded with inappropriate pms, and such...
> ...


Oh dick pics I don't give2 shits about. 

When some complete stranger gets all bent out of shape about "the way I behave" I think it's so fucking ridiculous. 

Why the fuck would anyone care how I act on a weed forum? 

Especially that twat that I've had almost no interaction with over the last year, minus this whole very displeasing situation. 

I like FUN shit. 

Although, kind of neat to have a Nemisis again. 

He's the polar opposite of me. He brings HATE and shame wherever he can and TRIES (unsuccessfully I am delighted to add) to bring other people down. Or at least me. 

MR. GLASS.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> cold huh?
> Just jumped out of the artic?


My Dicks huge. The picture doesn't do it any justice.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those balls have hair. That is not a baby's penis. Poor guy.


If you were going to bang a guy and he brings that out..would you still fuck him?


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> My Dicks huge. The picture doesn't do it any justice.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If you were going to bang a guy and he brings that out..would you still fuck him?


nope.


----------



## anzohaze (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> heh, it was a mazda that was 30 yrs old, computer controlled feedback carb, and had 300 thousand miles on it....
> Oh, that's like 540 thousand KMs to you maple leafers..
> 
> I imagine you must be bombarded with inappropriate pms, and such...
> ...


Thought yall had emissions to trash that crap


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Well NOW I'm not fucking sorry anymore.
> 
> You're a dick.
> 
> ...


You made a thread about how you want me to like you. 



Yessica... said:


> I thought you didn't care, Captian No-Care?


I guess my ego is out of control.




Yessica... said:


> You're possibly the most miserable person I have had the displeasure of interacting with. Seriously.
> 
> You need to get fucking laid and chill the fuck out dude.
> 
> ...


*I* need to chill and get laid?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh dick pics I don't give2 shits about.
> 
> When some complete stranger gets all bent out of shape about "the way I behave" I think it's so fucking ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I don't even know the history behind it..
You must have a laaaarge collection of dick pics... this site is a sausage fest...
So whats wrong with your regal, lady-like behavior?
I see nothing wrong with it


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Thought yall had emissions to trash that crap


we do, hence the gross polluter label I put on that bitch.
Retire that piece and get it off the road, that's my job, we are all dying of cancer waaaay too fuckin early..


----------



## anzohaze (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> we do, hence the gross polluter label I put on that bitch.
> Retire that piece and get it off the road, that's my job, we are all dying of cancer waaaay too fuckin early..


Yes we have no emissions here so I get to work on every type of piece of shit on the road it could kill every bug as the car passes and it still legal to drive cut off exhaust no cats barely chugging for
Down the road yup it drives daily


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> What the fuck is the matter with Trowsie/ Grumpy Cat? Is that what it's like in 'Emerica?


Calmer than you. 



Yessica... said:


> I'm not more mature than anything. I'd like it if he just fucked off already though.


Maybe stop making threads about how you want me to like you?



Yessica... said:


> I shall also now call him Grumpy Cat. Because I think he gets a boner every time I type his name or something.


Grumpy Cat gets boners? That does not make sense. 
Making up a nickname for me must mean you _really_ like me.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Yes we have no emissions here so I get to work on every type of piece of shit on the road


that suuuuuuucks...
I literally take pride in getting these turds off the road.
Tooooo many people in CA anyways...too many cars...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Grumpy Cat gets boners? That does not make sense.
> Making up a nickname for me must mean you _really_ like me.


Ok, if I were to engage in this hyperbole, i'd only say that, if I was a cat, that got frequent boners..
i'd be grumpy as hell...
got no thumbs man..


----------



## anzohaze (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> that suuuuuuucks...
> I literally take pride in getting these turds off the road.
> Tooooo many people in CA anyways...too many cars...


Yes here 2 look up east coast retirement states And bam there's my state and of course the wonderful northern rusted out p.o.s's to


----------



## anzohaze (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Calmer than you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just give her the D blow the load pull up pants walk away she'll fall in love


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

I would need a case of viagra and a case of beer.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Just give her the D blow the load pull up pants walk away she'll fall in love


heh.. that's right.
Romance 101
hahaha


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I would need a case of viagra and a case of beer.


oh come on man, yessica is a cute girl..
I'd tap that..


----------



## anzohaze (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> oh come on man, yessica is a cute girl..
> I'd tap that..


I'd do more then tap it. I'd take her to the rodeo


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> I'd do more then tap it. I'd take her to the rodeo


right you are Ken...
(somebody get this reference damnit)


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You made a thread about how you want me to like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trousers said:


> Calmer than you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I would need a case of viagra and a case of beer.


So just a regular Wednesday?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> nope.


U sure?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> LOL


the ignore feature is a great one, I have like ten douches on mine.
It's like they don't even exist..


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> right you are Ken...
> (somebody get this reference damnit)


NOBODY GETS IT!!!

hahahah

Oh FINE!


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

yessica should go back to ignoring me, but she can't.
She just can't quit me.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> the ignore feature is a great one, I have like ten douches on mine.
> It's like they don't even exist..


I was ignoring this cunt scab before. 

I probably need to again because dude is in LLLLLLUUUUUURVE with me. Why else would he quote like 1000 posts and constantly try to tell me he HATES ME sooooooo HARD?

It's like middle school. 

Trousers and Yessica sitting in a tree...

I wear the DICK in the relationship though...OBVI



He lost his penis in a tragic farm machine accident. 

That's why he's so pissy all the time.

BUT I STILL LOVE HIM!



Trousers said:


> yessica should go back to ignoring me, but she can't.
> She just can't quit me.


It's pretty sad how badly you want to fuck me.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I was ignoring this cunt scab before.
> 
> I probably need to again because dude is in LLLLLLUUUUUURVE with me. Why else would he quote like 1000 posts and constantly try to tell me he HATES ME sooooooo HARD?
> 
> ...


mmmmm... cunt scab...
I like how you reserve the shorter dick for yourself on that strap... very thoughtful.
For me? once they "earn" ignore-status...
it's no forgiveness... forever they are banished and ostracized to oblivion.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> mmmmm... cunt scab...
> I like how you reserve the shorter dick for yourself on that strap... very thoughtful.
> For me? once they "earn" ignore-status...
> it's no forgiveness... forever they are banished and ostracized to oblivion.


Meh, I don't have the capacity to stay mad about shit on the internet for long. Plus, I was seeing if maybe I caught the little betch on an off day, or something way going on in his life and he needed to vent, or something. 

Nope - he's just real cunty. No biggie - at least now I know!!!

So - I looked up your show - I TOTALLY remember those guys!!!!


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I was ignoring this cunt scab before.
> 
> I probably need to again because dude is in LLLLLLUUUUUURVE with me. Why else would he quote like 1000 posts and constantly try to tell me he HATES ME sooooooo HARD?


Where did I say I hate you? I said I feel sorry for you. I said you are vain and have an unhealthy craving for attention. I never said I hate you. 




Yessica... said:


> It's like middle school.
> 
> Trousers and Yessica sitting in a tree...
> 
> ...



I feel sorry for you and would not throw you a pity fuck. I like athletic brunettes with no self esteem issues so it wouldn't work. 

You could make this stop, just go back to ignoring me.
You know you can't quit me.


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Meh, I don't have the capacity to stay mad about shit on the internet for long. Plus, I was seeing if maybe I caught the little betch on an off day, or something way going on in his life and he needed to vent, or something.
> 
> Nope - he's just real cunty. No biggie - at least now I know!!!


LOL

Should I post the private messages?


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Where did I say I hate you? I said I feel sorry for you. I said you are vain and have an unhealthy craving for attention. I never said I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you would stop posting messages to me - you would be easier to ignore. 

I don't know why you would think I would want to hear a bunch of negative shit that you think about me. What's the point in all this? Teaching me a lesson?

Only lesson I am learning here, is that you are a shitty, negative, angry, fun-sucking person. 

Go away little pest. I don't like you.

Shoo.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> LOL
> 
> Should I post the private messages?


I don't give any shits. That was like what - a month ago? For one day? 

Turn the fucking page man. Get over it. Jerk off, smoke a joint. 

I don't fucking care. Just fuck off already.


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> If you would stop posting messages to me - you would be easier to ignore.


In the thread you made because you want me to like you?
You are precious. 



Yessica... said:


> I don't know why you would think I would want to hear a bunch of negative shit that you think about me. What's the point in all this? Teaching me a lesson?


What is the point of making a thread about me when I asked you to keep it to private messages?
I was ignoring you. You kept talking about me and to me, so I replied. That is how message boards work. 




Yessica... said:


> Only lesson I am learning here, is that you are a shitty, negative, angry, fun-sucking person.


I do not care about how you perceive me. 



Yessica... said:


> Go away little pest. I don't like you.
> 
> Shoo.



I thought you were going to call me Grumpy boner Cat.
You can't quit me.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Meh, I don't have the capacity to stay mad about shit on the internet for long. Plus, I was seeing if maybe I caught the little betch on an off day, or something way going on in his life and he needed to vent, or something.
> 
> Nope - he's just real cunty. No biggie - at least now I know!!!
> 
> So - I looked up your show - I TOTALLY remember those guys!!!!


ah HAH!
so you remember it eh?
good now I don't feel so old...
That show made so many "balls to the face" jokes... killed me... plus I was ALWAYS baked while watching... that was back in the "smoking HALF (thanks qwizoking, you madman, you) an eighth a day"
That's 1.75 grams to you metric users...


----------



## qwizoking (May 20, 2015)

1/8= 1.75 grams???

What?


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

I'm not going to read anymore of your stuff Trowsie. 

Everything you write just looks like this to me:


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> In the thread you made because you want me to like you?
> You are precious.
> 
> 
> ...


not to get involved, but i'd wager to say that yessica has plenty of admirers, I doubt she is hung up on earning your affection.
Could be wrong though, but I doubt it.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> 1/8= 1.75 grams???
> 
> What?


ahh supposed to be HALF an eighth...
I'm a dumbass...
although.....
downtown santa cruz... circa 1990s?
Your eighths were about that...
fuckers..


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> not to get involved, but i'd wager to say that yessica has plenty of admirers, I doubt she is hung up on earning your affection.
> Could be wrong though, but I doubt it.


NAw, this weirdo just got all bent out of shape because, fuck I don't even remember anymore. I said I'd rape him. Just because he was being a cunt. 

Anywho, it's all over. Not buddies. He's a bad person, in my eyes. 

Mean person. I don't like mean people. 

I like YOU. hahaha

Oh - and you can get involved all you want. Dude's just posting all this stuff for attention anyway. 

He's kind of an attention whore. OBVI.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> NAw, this weirdo just got all bent out of shape because, fuck I don't even remember anymore. I said I'd rape him. Just because he was being a cunt.
> 
> Anywho, it's all over. Not buddies. He's a bad person, in my eyes.
> 
> ...


awww, what a sweetheart you are...
and you are juuuuust my type too...


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> awww, what a sweetheart you are...
> and you are juuuuust my type too...


Please don't murder me.

 

hahahahahaha


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Please don't murder me.
> 
> View attachment 3423475
> 
> hahahahahaha


well... since you said please, I guess i'll move to my next murder victim... you canadians are just SO polite...
and I was just gonna add some to that...
like... for instance...
Evidently I have a soft spot for blondes... that are far away... and odd.
Oh and smaller chested.... mmmm


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> yessica should go back to ignoring me, but she can't.
> She just can't quit me.


Yall need to put your differences aside. You're both funny.

Nahhh... Keep fighting all passive aggressive like. Makes for a funny read.


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> NAw, this weirdo just got all bent out of shape because, fuck I don't even remember anymore. I said I'd rape him. Just because he was being a cunt.


I asked you to keep it to private messages so people would not have to read this shit. You are too vain to do anything in private. 



Yessica... said:


> Anywho, it's all over. Not buddies. He's a bad person, in my eyes.
> 
> Mean person. I don't like mean people.


Then why do you keep talking about me, talking to me and making threads about how you want me to like you?
I know why. You are vain and have ego issues. You want every one to like you, even if it is for the wrong reasons. You crave attention no matter how negative.

It bothers the shit out of you that I will not e-tongue your dumper. 




Yessica... said:


> Oh - and you can get involved all you want. Dude's just posting all this stuff for attention anyway.
> 
> He's kind of an attention whore. OBVI.



I'm a font of misplaced rage. Name your cliché; Mother held me too much or not enough, last picked at kickball, late night sneaky uncle, whatever. Now I'm so angry moments of levity actually cause me pain; gives me headaches. Happiness, for me, hurts.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Please don't murder me.
> 
> View attachment 3423475
> 
> hahahahahaha


i'd also add that your frequent and accurate usage of the word "cunt" is not only admirable but surprisingly "Australian" of you...
hmmmmm....
you should watch some Jim Jeffries stand up comedy...
he like to throw "cunt" around too
I have such a weakness for standup comedy... MMM, and two drink minimums too
Gotta love anyplace that mandates that you drink two alcoholic beverages...


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I asked you to keep it to private messages so people would not have to read this shit. You are too vain to do anything in private.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what this is about. You have a hard time making friends because of your anger issues. I do not have that problem, because I was born a nice person.

754 whole "likes" for you on this site in how many Years? I remember my second day here....

Hahaha. Turn the page you miserable BINT.


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)




----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I asked you to keep it to private messages so people would not have to read this shit. You are too vain to do anything in private.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In her defense though man, a good e-tonging of a dumper is just, well.. simply marvelous.
i'd be mad too if you made promises like that to me, and didn't follow through...
I mean... shit, man...


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> i'd also add that your frequent and accurate usage of the word "cunt" is not only admirable but surprisingly "Australian" of you...
> hmmmmm....
> you should watch some Jim Jeffries stand up comedy...
> he like to throw "cunt" around too
> ...


I'm going to see Jim Jeffries in Tbay in August!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> NAw, this weirdo just got all bent out of shape because, fuck I don't even remember anymore. I said I'd rape him. Just because he was being a cunt.
> 
> Anywho, it's all over. Not buddies. He's a bad person, in my eyes.
> 
> ...


I like him, he's funny.

He can be negative but I think that is him trolling.

He gave me shit a time or two but his furry little face has some loveable quality... I can't quit him.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm going to see Jim Jeffries in Tbay in August!!!!


damnit yessica... stop being cool...
you are too far away.
I've seen him twice, he obliterated a complaining religious person at the san jose improv, one time...
I loved that...
course i'm an atheist... soooooo yea..
One may ask why exactly a religious person was at a Jim Jeffries show anyways....


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like him, he's funny.
> 
> He can be negative but I think that is him trolling.
> 
> He gave me shit a time or two but his furry little face has some loveable quality... I can't quit him.


And that's your right sugar pie. I would never dream of telling you who to like. Because that is fucking retarded.

hahahahaah

But, he was particularly douchie to me. More than anyone I have ever "met".

He might very well be funny. But, in my eyes, he's always going to be like this:


----------



## Trousers (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I know what this is about. You have a hard time making friends because of your anger issues.


Sorry boss, but there's only two men I trust. One of them's me. The other's not you. 



Yessica... said:


> I do not have that problem, because I was born a nice person.


What if I told you insane was working fifty hours a week in some office for fifty years at the end of which they tell you to piss off; ending up in some retirement village hoping to die before suffering the indignity of trying to make it to the toilet on time? Wouldn't you consider that to be insane? 




Yessica... said:


> 754 whole "likes" for you on this site in how many Years? I remember my second day here....
> 
> Hahaha. Turn the page you miserable BINT.


Put
the bunny
back
in the box.


----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)

'Likes'? lmfao....


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> damnit yessica... stop being cool...
> you are too far away.
> I've seen him twice, he obliterated a complaining religious person at the san jose improv, one time...
> I loved that...
> ...


I'm SUPER excited to see him. Was a little sad at first because the ex and I were going to go. But I won the tickets in the divorce. YAY!



Pinworm said:


> 'Likes'? lmfao....


Thought you wanted no part of this Pin?


----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)

You are right. I don't. I've got some work in the garden to do before I hit the road, anyways.

Have fun kids...

worst apology thread ever....


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You are right. I don't. I've got some work in the garden to do before I hit the road, anyways.
> 
> Have fun kids...


Good call.

He's got to get bored sometime.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm SUPER excited to see him. Was a little sad at first because the ex and I were going to go. But I won the tickets in the divorce. YAY!


find another guy to go with you, that won't be hard.
it's a good show, you'll like it.
my fav comics are
Louis CK, ralphie may, joe rogan (surprisingly insightful), Gabriel Iglesias, George carlin(RIP), Charlie murphy, trevor noah, Christopher titus, jay mohr (love that guy)...
I have spent SO much money on comedy shows..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You are right. I don't. I've got some work in the garden to do before I hit the road, anyways.
> 
> Have fun kids...


I voted for the almighty pinworm for the solution for those noisy neighbors...
Some under-estimate your true powers...
but not me.


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> find another guy to go with you, that won't be hard.
> it's a good show, you'll like it.
> my fav comics are
> Louis CK, ralphie may, joe rogan (surprisingly insightful), Gabriel Iglesias, George carlin(RIP), Charlie murphy, trevor noah, Christopher titus, jay mohr (love that guy)...
> I have spent SO much money on comedy shows..


Not that many come to Thunder Bay. Not famous ones that is. I REALLY love Aziz Ansari. Too funny!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Not that many come to Thunder Bay. Not famous ones that is. I REALLY love Aziz Ansari. Too funny!


OH, he is on my list, he is a funny dude..
The cool thing about the bay area, all the famous comics come here.
gotta love it.
ok, well, i'm going home, work was so damn slow today.. I have a bongload with my name on it.
Adios, and fare thee well friends...
You guys, and gals, have an exciting and promiscuous evening.
tomorrow, yessica, I expect to have some wee tater booby pics in my PM box...


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> OH, he is on my list, he is a funny dude..
> The cool thing about the bay area, all the famous comics come here.
> gotta love it.
> ok, well, i'm going home, work was so damn slow today.. I have a bongload with my name on it.
> ...


hahahahahaha

So THAT'S why you were being so nice to me. hahaha


----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hard to tell if you are being serious...


It was a ruse all along! 

lullerskates. But, seriously though. I really have to get going...


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> It was a ruse all along!
> 
> lullerskates. But, seriously though. I really have to get going...


I was just trying to get YOU here the whole time... 

IT WORKED! 

Muah!


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


>


Hey! HAven't seen you round these parts in a bit. 

Although I don't always pay attention. 

How you doing lovely?


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

Splended just chillin came out of the wood works for ya!






This is what I heard






I got about that far in the thread


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Splended just chillin came out of the wood works for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not missing much. 

A lot of THIS:

 

Watching "Tales from the DARKSIDE"

Ever seen that flick? It's Grrrrrreat.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Not that many come to Thunder Bay. Not famous ones that is. I REALLY love Aziz Ansari. Too funny!


I hate that fucker with a passion!


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're not missing much.
> 
> A lot of THIS:
> 
> ...








lol never could get into stephen king not sure why


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I hate that fucker with a passion!


Different Strokes...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Different Strokes...
> 
> View attachment 3423574


depends how do you stroke?


----------



## Yessica... (May 20, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> depends how do you stroke?


Maybe I stroke to Aziz Ansari...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If you were going to bang a guy and he brings that out..would you still fuck him?


Maybe it's one of those kind that looks like an egg in a nest soft, but then grows to ginormous size?? IDK, "good things come to those who wait?" 

LOL @ that pic though. Dayum.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> 'Likes'? lmfao....


You took time out helping your friend move into her place to read THIS thread? @Pinworm puh-leazze! BTW, Singlemalt and me decided this is you in Mad max:


----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> You took time out helping your friend move into her place to read THIS thread? @Pinworm puh-leazze! BTW, Singlemalt and me decided this is you in Mad max:


I was supposed to be outta here at noon. Held up with family drama. Now I'm sitting here trying not to get too drunk so I can hit the freeway nice and early. ..

Wierd. I own a jumpsuit _just _like that!!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I was supposed to be outta here at noon. Held up with family drama. Now I'm sitting here trying not to get too drunk so I can hit the freeway nice and early. ..
> 
> Wierd. I own a jumpsuit _just _like that!!


I knew it was you all along. You're a bad ass. Don't drink too much. Or you can stay up all night and throw some shit around these boards. We need it. Shit's gone completely upside down. meh.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Maybe I stroke to Aziz Ansari...


NO YOU DON"T!!!

We saw him this past summer w/ Louis C. K. Aziz is the most UN-funny comic I think I've ever seen. Sorry Yess. Amy schumer Killed though. She is great


----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I knew it was you all along. You're a bad ass. Don't drink too much. Or you can stay up all night and throw some shit around these boards. We need it. Shit's gone completely upside down. meh.


Shit usually goes pear shaped during summer. It's cyclical... The young ones thirst for drama...


----------



## Metasynth (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I was supposed to be outta here at noon. Held up with family drama. Now I'm sitting here trying not to get too drunk so I can hit the freeway nice and early. ..
> 
> Wierd. I own a jumpsuit _just _like that!!


pick me up tomorrow night in la...i have 6 weeks free.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Shit usually goes pear shaped during summer. It's cyclical...


yeah,… I'm seriously thinking about taking a hiatus from RIU. Shit's getting weird around here.


----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> pick me up tomorrow night in la...i have 6 weeks free.


I just might if I can get everything lined up after all the lifting and carrying. PM your cell#!


Hookabelly said:


> yeah,… I'm seriously thinking about taking a hiatus from RIU. Shit's getting weird around here.


But, we need you too! You are a like a lighthouse of positivity!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just might if I can get everything lined up after all the lifting and carrying. PM your cell#!
> 
> But, we need you too! You are a like a lighthouse of positivity!


Plus the very rare, but occasional Hooka pic, is, well, stimulating. I remember dancing in the museum


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


>



*[cancer intensifies]*


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Plus the very rare, but occasional Hooka pic, is, well, stimulating. I remember dancing in the museum


Ah yes! I got asked to "leave" for enjoying the art.. Was leaping around/pirouetting too close to the masterpieces I guess. Funny they allow the homeless dudes to foul up the bathrooms at the Seattle Art Museum, but a patron really gets into enjoying the art/music and it's a crime. (They were playing some GREAT flamenco too. Had to dance)


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I hate that fucker with a passion!





Hookabelly said:


> NO YOU DON"T!!!
> 
> We saw him this past summer w/ Louis C. K. Aziz is the most UN-funny comic I think I've ever seen. Sorry Yess. Amy schumer Killed though. She is great


Only seen his stand up on the television box - and I LIKE HIM!!! Maybe it's because I'm Canadian? 


Hookabelly said:


> Ah yes! I got asked to "leave" for enjoying the art.. Was leaping around/pirouetting too close to the masterpieces I guess. Funny they allow the homeless dudes to foul up the bathrooms at the Seattle Art Museum, but a patron really gets into enjoying the art/music and it's a crime. (They were playing some GREAT flamenco too. Had to dance)


NO WAY - THAT's YOU?

Cool ass pictures honey! So are you a dancer besides of the belly variety? You got moooooves!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> U sure?


I used to love that song. lol 


Are you trying to seduce me Mrs. Robinson?


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2015)

What kinda comedy you like yess?
Something like chocolate sundaes fit your flavor?

Angry comedy? Was watching bill burr the other day, not bad..

Or something intellectual?

I like aziz..cant stand like louis ck


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I used to love that song. lol
> 
> 
> Are you trying to seduce me Mrs. Robinson?


YES! 

I miss your pretty face. And breasts, those I miss too! 

Maybe one of these days we will have to start another naughty thread. 

Once the Fuzz gets off our backs.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> What kinda comedy you like yess?
> Something like chocolate sundaes fit your flavor?
> 
> Angry comedy? Was watching bill burr the other day, not bad..
> ...


I like most comedians I see. I watched pretty much all the stand up from Canadian and American Netflix. I probably didn't like about 25% of them. 

Bill burr is funny. My ALL TIME favourite is Eddie Murphy raw and delirious.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Only seen his stand up on the television box - and I LIKE HIM!!! Maybe it's because I'm Canadian?
> 
> NO WAY - THAT's YOU?
> 
> Cool ass pictures honey! So are you a dancer besides of the belly variety? You got moooooves!


Danced most of my life. Other forms. Ballet a little. Mostly Belly though.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Danced most of my life. Other forms. Ballet a little. Mostly Belly though.


I love you HARD.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> So THAT'S why you were being so nice to me. hahaha


Good morning all, so wait, that was nice? ya gotta be a lil more challenging than that, I was merely being cordial.  (kidding it was genuine, i'm actually nice-natured)
Oh, no, no... besides your wee Canadian tats I've been fortunate to see already, all those lovely zombie pics...
I'm all about delayed gratification anyways.. Hence my love for sweet sativas and unstable slender blonde women.
Side note...
doesn't wee Canadian tats sound like a potato side dish? I believe that's how you described them, or something similar.. or I could easily be manifesting that all in my head.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Good morning all, so wait, that was nice? ya gotta be a lil more challenging than that, I was merely being cordial.  (kidding it was genuine, i'm actually nice-natured)
> Oh, no, no... besides your wee Canadian tats I've been fortunate to see already, all those lovely zombie pics...
> I'm all about delayed gratification anyways.. Hence my love for sweet sativas and unstable slender blonde women.
> Side note...
> doesn't wee Canadian tats sound like a potato side dish? I believe that's how you described them, or something similar.. or I could easily be manifesting that all in my head.


Maybe I am just a manifestation of your psychosis? 

hahahaha

THAT does sound like a side dish! NOICE! 

Since I'll get called and attention-grabbing whore anyways, may as well make it worth something...

To brighten up your pervy day:


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2015)

"Delirious" is pretty awesome. Something happened between that and raw and he became eddie murphy, stylings were similar, i love eddie but Im not sure why his voice changed, he was never deep. But was still a black man. Definitely prefer his early works.

Anyway... i gotta go get high


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Maybe I am just a manifestation of your psychosis?
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> ...


Holy hot damn girl!
My day is raining here... not anymore though...
me likey..
Oh and a apostrophe was need for my* plural* psychosis'


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Holy hot damn girl!
> My day is raining here... not anymore though...
> me likey..
> Oh and a apostrophe was need for my* plural* psychosis'


hahahahahahaha

If you Call the Spelling and Grammar police on me I'm going to SCULL FUCK YOU with the knife penis from Se7en...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> If you Call the Spelling and Grammar police on me I'm going to SCULL FUCK YOU with the knife penis from Se7en...


uhem... skull is spelled with a "k"
wahahahahah!!


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> uhem... skull is spelled with a "k"
> wahahahahah!!


hahahahahaha

You're funny. 

I have to go back to cock-sucking work now. Have a lovely day!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2015)

a pleasant thought though...skull fucked by the knife penis from se7en...
I mean a normal knife-skull-fucking is pretty awesome, but by a celebrity knife??
Now that's a better way to go out than the 73yr old dude from Idaho that jumped from a bridge and lit his parachute on fire on the way down...
guy had the biggest nads...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> You're funny.
> 
> I have to go back to cock-sucking work now. Have a lovely day!!!


Have fun at your cock-sucking work, I gotta go do this clit-licking emissions test.


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2015)

"Do mr rodgers!"
"Shut up bitch"

Lmao, sorry.. i had to go watch it

You ever have them friends youll go watch some comedy with and it gets all into em. The show ends and suddenly theyre a comedian, thinking they hilarious..


----------



## mr sunshine (May 21, 2015)

Flaming Pknow.a.st: 11610031 said:


> I used to love that song. lol
> 
> 
> Are you trying to seduce me Mrs. Robinson?


Na, I have no game.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> "Do mr rodgers!"
> "Shut up bitch"
> 
> Lmao, sorry.. i had to go watch it
> ...


Um...yeah....my...frrrrrriends are the ones that do that....


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> "Delirious" is pretty awesome. Something happened between that and raw and he became eddie murphy, stylings were similar, i love eddie but Im not sure why his voice changed, he was never deep. But was still a black man. Definitely prefer his early works.
> 
> Anyway... i gotta go get high


That's Charlie Murphy, Eddie Murphy's brother.

You racist fuck.


haha jk. But it really is his brother.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 21, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2015)

Lol.. well
See what happened was..
i got high. Took a couple norcos, sipping on some great rum and um ye
I dont know
It says eddie
I didnt even know he had a brother, especially one that did stand up..nice
Not the first time i seen it though..are you really sure?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lol.. well
> See what happened was..
> i got high. Took a couple norcos, sipping on some great rum and um ye
> I dont know
> ...


it is, I've seen Charlie murphy's stand-up comedy. he was alright, but he brought up that his wife just died, and you could tell he got a lil choked up. Understandable, and admirable he could even do the routine to begin with.
I felt for him, but it kinda killed the comedy club's mojo..
I saw him again a yr later and he was a lil better, I can't imagine doing a stand-up routine after losing your wife..


----------



## qwizoking (May 21, 2015)

I dont believe you


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I dont believe you


you are baked, on norcos, and rum.
You'd probably not believe a lot of facts right now.
you lucky bastard...


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Where did I say I hate you? I said I feel sorry for you. I said you are vain and have an unhealthy craving for attention. I never said I hate you.
> I feel sorry for you and would not throw you a pity fuck. *I like athletic brunettes with no self esteem issues so it wouldn't work.*
> You could make this stop, just go back to ignoring me.
> You know you can't quit me.


I see what's going on here. 

You are a closeted homosexual with RAGE issues. 

When you are banging these "athletic women" in the ass, do they let you call them Buck? 

  

EDIT:

No Offence @UncleBuck - I was just saying that T-Pain DREAMS of fucking you...

NOT that you comply or anything.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Maybe I am just a manifestation of your psychosis?
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> ...


You have my full attention.


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> You have my full attention.


I love you!


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I love you!


 i love u too sweet 




she got me on ignore until she reads this << 

peace


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienwidow (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I love you!


Do you love me more than baby ducks? How about more than baby owls? Look at the baby owls on youtube before you say yess, they are the cutest things in the whole world. But im still ok if you love me more.


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Do you love me more than baby ducks? How about more than baby owls? Look at the baby owls on youtube before you say yess, they are the cutest things in the whole world. But im still ok if you love me more.







FAK - those are pretty damn fucking cute. 

OMG.

Still love you MORE THOUGH...


----------



## ebgood (May 26, 2015)

wifey loves owls. i tried...state wont let me have 1 tho


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

ebgood said:


> wifey loves owls. i tried...state wont let me have 1 tho


I have never seen a BB one before today.

Tooooootally cute.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

Oo i got an owl fact.

the twit is the female

the twoo is the male

its sex talk ..... Twit twoo

true


----------



## Trousers (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I see what's going on here.
> 
> You are a closeted homosexual with RAGE issues.
> 
> When you are banging these "athletic women" in the ass, do they let you call them Buck?



Don't do this fatty.


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Don't do this fatty.


hahahahahahahahahaahahah

Do WHAT exactly?


----------



## Trousers (May 26, 2015)

I am not sure why you would want to rehash old stuff. 
You have done a good job of pretending that you have moved on until now. 
It is bad enough you flood this board with shitty posts. 
Why do you have to go back to directing them at me?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> true


Twoo, you mean


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I am not sure why you would want to rehash old stuff.
> You have done a good job of pretending that you have moved on until now.
> It is bad enough you flood this board with shitty posts.
> Why do you have to go back to directing them at me?


Hey dude - I shut the fuck up (for the most part) whilst you slung disparaging comment after comment and continuously, and maliciously, tried to deconstruct my personality and make me feel bad about me.

It didn't work - but don't you let your Gimp ass think I'm not going to repay you with every single insult in turn.

It's only fair.

I just am not going to go all whacked out on a tirade like you. I'll keep my insults few and far between I'm sure. I don't think of you very often.

But when I do - you'll know it!

Go fuck yourself with something hard and sand-papery!

Muah!

P.S. Trousers, your SHIT'S WEAK!


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Twoo, you mean


 its spelt right


----------



## ebgood (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey dude - I shut the fuck up (for the most part) whilst you slung disparaging comment after comment and continuously, and maliciously, tried to deconstruct my personality and make me feel bad about me.
> 
> It didn't work - but don't you let your Gimp ass think I'm not going to repay you with every single insult in turn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3427666


hahahahaha

Can't destroy the devil himself. 

But I can bug the shit out of him. My presence seems to be enough! Already WINNING. 



Hookabelly said:


> Twoo, you mean


What's a "Twoo"?


----------



## Trousers (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey dude - I shut the fuck up (for the most part) whilst you slung disparaging comment after comment and


You made a thread about how you want me to like you and it didn't go the way you wanted it to go. 
You are unable to ignore me. I live in your head rent free. It is cramped and the view is crappy. 


Just let it go Grasshopper. 



Yessica... said:


> continuously, and maliciously, tried to deconstruct my personality and make me feel bad about me.


I wasn't trying to make you feel bad, I was pointing out the obvious. 
Right now you are exhibiting some of the negative traits that you possess that I pointed out. 





Yessica... said:


> It didn't work - but don't you let your Gimp ass think I'm not going to repay you with every single insult in turn.
> 
> It's only fair.


Repay me? lol I didn't know we were keeping score.
Go back and tally it up, you have a lot of work to do. 




Yessica... said:


> I just am not going to go all whacked out on a tirade like you.


Where did I do that? I would like to read it. 




Yessica... said:


> I'll keep my insults few and far between I'm sure. I don't think of you very often.


You think of me all the time. When you are at work,when you are driving, in the shower. You can not stop thinking about me and why I will not be one of your fans.



Yessica... said:


> But when I do - you'll know it!


Oooooohh, are you going to post a meme or a video?
No wait, why not post the hurt feeling report. 
That is a classic, such a zinger. 
What if you made your own meme?







Maybe then you will capitalize some words to let me know you mean business?



Yessica... said:


> Go fuck yourself with something hard and sand-papery!
> 
> Muah!
> 
> P.S. Trousers, your SHIT'S WEAK!



There it is.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> Can't destroy the devil himself.
> 
> ...


He was jabbering about male and female owls being called "twoo's and twee's". So I made a pun and I don't think he got it…. twat….


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> He was jabbering about male and female owls being called "twoo's and twee's". So I made a pun and I don't think he got it…. twat….


Oh I'm ignoring main-one...


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You made a thread about how you want me to like you and it didn't go the way you wanted it to go.
> You are unable to ignore me. I live in your head rent free. It is cramped and the view is crappy.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you actually put my name on a meme? hahahahahahah

Do you think we are in politics? What's with the quote bukake? 

If you dislike me so hard, why can't you just ignore me and shut the fuck up with your FEEEEEElings about me.

Sounds like a PERSONAL PROBLEM to me...


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> He was jabbering about male and female owls being called "twoo's and twee's". So I made a pun and I don't think he got it…. twat….


 excuse me ?

i did get it .

anyways .

I wasn't trying to make you feel bad, I was pointing out the obvious.
Right now you are exhibiting some of the negative traits that you possess that I pointed out.

^^^i get it now trousers

wow my heads spinning !!


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> its spelt right


 you didnt actually get mine lololo


easy pickings likes shooting fish in a barrel but honestly..... Its not my thing

sorry.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

@yessica don't bite.


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I just am not going to go all whacked out on a tirade like you.





Trousers said:


> *Where did I do that? I would like to read it. *


You're doing it RIGHT MEOW...

_Trousers:

You made a thread about how you want me to like you and it didn't go the way you wanted it to go. 
You are unable to ignore me. I live in your head rent free. It is cramped and the view is crappy. 

Just let it go Grasshopper. 

I wasn't trying to make you feel bad, I was pointing out the obvious. 
Right now you are exhibiting some of the negative traits that you possess that I pointed out. 


Repay me? lol I didn't know we were keeping score.
Go back and tally it up, you have a lot of work to do. 

Where did I do that? I would like to read it. 

You think of me all the time. When you are at work,when you are driving, in the shower. You can not stop thinking about me and why I will not be one of your fans.

Oooooohh, are you going to post a meme or a video?
No wait, why not post the hurt feeling report. 
That is a classic, such a zinger. 
What if you made your own meme?







Maybe then you will capitalize some words to let me know you mean business?

There it is._


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

use it if you want trousers, i was going to do a tits funny but this seemed more appropriate

grasshoppers got me on ignore i think and she wont see it.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

its funny how you forget to have tits when you're angry


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> He was jabbering about male and female owls being called "twoo's and twee's". So I made a pun and I don't think he got it…. twat….


That's because he is a semi-moron.


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's because he is a semi-moron.


Trousers? 

I SECOND THAT!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Trousers?
> 
> I SECOND THAT!


Nope. I told you, I like Trousers so don't bring me into your personal hell.


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope. I told you, I like Trousers so don't bring me into your personal hell.


You might be in the wrong thread to stay out of it though...just sayin'...

I know you were talking about Mainone, but I have him on ignore because I'd prefer not to read his shit.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You might be in the wrong thread to stay out of it though...just sayin'...
> 
> I know you were talking about Mainone, but I have him on ignore because I'd prefer not to read his shit.


Lol. How many threads you got these days?


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

tits or hell yessy ?


i prefer tits but if you're into the darker more angry side then hell it be .... Right ?


i forgot who created tit's again ?







tits yessy









tits


















tits yessy ...... Who created tits?


----------



## Yessica... (May 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol. How many threads you got these days?


Don't know...you counting? 

This is what the internet has to say about "personal hell":

        

Looks pretty fun to me!


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's because he is a semi-moron.


 i forgot about you lol sorry

still on ignore sorry i cant be bothered to explain


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @Trousers
> 
> I fucking hate fighting. It's negative and annoying and makes my spine feel itchy.
> 
> ...


 start again


i know she sneeks a peek like a perv lollol hot hot hot tits

you looked right


----------



## Trousers (May 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Did you actually put my name on a meme? hahahahahahah


You love memes and random, dumb, irrelevant pictures. You pollute the board with them. 
Why not make one that is actually funny?



Yessica... said:


> Do you think we are in politics? What's with the quote bukake?


You are as dumb as a box of hammers and much less useful. 
Turn the page?
lol
Make another thread about me. This one has been a smashing success for you. 



Yessica... said:


> If you dislike me so hard, why can't you just ignore me and shut the fuck up with your FEEEEEElings about me.


Why don't you make another thread about me? 
I have a feeling that you are going to move on from overweight to obese pretty soon. 



Yessica... said:


> Sounds like a PERSONAL PROBLEM to me...


<jpg of of yessica crying for attention>


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

you're all weird


----------



## Trousers (May 26, 2015)

I'm going to take a phrase and google it and then post a shit ton of pictures.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 26, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> you're all weird


Everybody has you on ignore.


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2015)

Clicky buncha shitballs, so bitter and critical. 



have a nice day!


----------



## Alienwidow (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You made a thread about how you want me to like you and it didn't go the way you wanted it to go.
> You are unable to ignore me. I live in your head rent free. It is cramped and the view is crappy.
> 
> 
> ...


Stalker alert. Yur a petty little bitch. Be the bigger man and fuck off.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe is mainliner. both accounts need to be banned.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2015)

Everyone needs to smell my taint and watch me jack my bulbous purple erection.

Have a nice night!!


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

go eat shit

have a nice day


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You love memes and random, dumb, irrelevant pictures. You pollute the board with them.
> Why not make one that is actually funny?
> 
> 
> ...





Trousers said:


> I'm going to take a phrase and google it and then post a shit ton of pictures.


DEAL!

       



Alienwidow said:


> Stalker alert. Yur a petty little bitch. Be the *bigger man* and fuck off.


He'd need a working penis to be a man. I think he's a probably a fat fucker that hasn't even seen that little guy in over a decade. 

He and I have a lot more in common than you might think... 

Except my parents weren't related, and I don't have to pay for sex.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

looneys


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> looneys


MAINLINER: 

Why are you here? 

At least last time you were making funny pictures and shit. Now you've reverted back to Maindouche 1.0, where you say random shit and most people ignore you. 

If you started a new account and tried to not act like YOU, then things might be alright. 

Why don't you go pick a fight with Trousers, you two sound like you have A LOT in common. He's real ornery, like you!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Why are you here?
> 
> At least last time you were making funny pictures and shit. Now you've reverted back to Maindouche 1.0, where you say random shit and most people ignore you.
> 
> ...


Anybody who would ally with stinkliner should reassess their priorities.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Why are you here?
> 
> At least last time you were making funny pictures and shit. Now you've reverted back to Maindouche 1.0, where you say random shit and most people ignore you.
> 
> ...


Why are we here? Hmmm? Good question. Does the world need to see the voice of yessica? Hmm?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Why are we here? Hmmm? Good question. Does the world need to see the voice of yessica? Hmm?


I was talking to Mainliner - you must have him on ignore.

Smart choice - I'm going to ignore him again soon. I just kept seeing "17 ignored content messages" or something like that. I was getting FOMO

You ok?



Unclebaldrick said:


> Anybody who would ally with stinkliner should reassess their priorities.


How was I being an "ally" with stinky face there?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 27, 2015)

I don't ignore anyone but i'm sure people ignore me.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I don't ignore anyone but i'm sure people ignore me.


Well that would be THEIR MISTAKE. 

I like you. 

And you like zombies...

TWINSIES!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Well that would be THEIR MISTAKE.
> 
> I like you.
> 
> ...


 Pump the breaks! If I dress up you won't ever see me. I'm so invisible I'll get lost in my own underpants.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

see4 said:


> stinkyjoe is mainliner. both accounts need to be banned.


Rolli made it pretty clear that he was in no mood to do it.

I understand. Stinkliner makes many fine posts that probably result in a much wider exposure for RIU. Posts like "aw... logic son " get picked up by Google like a motherfucker resulting in wider RIU exposure and increased credibility. Also, Stinkliner raises many compelling topics that foster deep discussion. This place is far richer with stinkliner than without. I got so tired of intelligent posts and clever humor. Thank god stinkliner chased all them off.

How did I do?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

I should give Trousers some more stuff to quote of mine before I go off to work...

I think he likes GIF'S WITH WORDS and when I TAG him!

Hey @Trousers - maybe go fuck yourself?






And since I'm such a fatty:

 


NAw - I love many people. Just not my nemesis. I hope he dies in a fire.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 27, 2015)

Lets just give each other a break. Hows that? A day that race, politics, religion, and personal beliefs are put aside. You cannot shake hands with a clenched fist.


----------



## WHATFG (May 27, 2015)

That's bad juju yessi....


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> That's bad juju yessi....


I'm just evening it out a bit. 

If my mental calculations are correct, he's probably insulted me at least 100 times. Probably more. I've only said meanish shit to him a couple times.

Never anything as harsh as "die in a fire". 

You're right - it made my spine feel itchy just to say it.

How about this - Trousers I hope you cry the next time you have sex, after you give her the money - of course...



Dr.Pecker said:


> Lets just give each other a break. Hows that? A day that race, politics, religion, and personal beliefs are put aside. You cannot shake hands with a clenched fist.


I will give every person a break. 

Except that one. 

He deserves NO BREAKS from me. 

Ever.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm just evening it out a bit.
> 
> If my mental calculations are correct, he's probably insulted me at least 100 times. Probably more. I've only said meanish shit to him a couple times.
> 
> ...


My little bird saying this is my message to you ho ho!


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> go eat shit
> 
> have a nice day


Talk like that little man will end up with me telling them who you actually are.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Rolli made it pretty clear that he was in no mood to do it.
> 
> I understand. Stinkliner makes many fine posts that probably result in a much wider exposure for RIU. Posts like "aw... logic son " get picked up by Google like a motherfucker resulting in wider RIU exposure and increased credibility. Also, Stinkliner raises many compelling topics that foster deep discussion. This place is far richer with stinkliner than without. I got so tired of intelligent posts and clever humor. Thank god stinkliner chased all them off.
> 
> How did I do?


He's just Finspermy with fewer wild ideas. I wish he'd just go jack off on his plants. Although I do think his crush on yessi is cute. I wish he'd just man up, suit up and go romance her but I just got back from Disneyland so what do you expect LOL.

Sites are all about the clicks..


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> He's just Finspermy with fewer wild ideas. I wish he'd just go jack off on his plants. Although I do think his crush on yessi is cute. I wish he'd just man up, suit up and go romance her but I just got back from Disneyland so what do you expect LOL.
> 
> Sites are all about the clicks..


DISNEYLAND?? 

Fun! 

Is that the place with Hogwarts? I want to go to Hogwarts at Universal Studios sooooooo bad.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> DISNEYLAND??
> 
> Fun!
> 
> Is that the place with Hogwarts? I want to go to Hogwarts at Universal Studios sooooooo bad.


LOL nah nothing that exciting.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nah nothing that exciting.


So you're sayin you would be my date to Hogwarts????


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

@yessica
need someone to stroke your ego?



Yessica... said:


> I'm just evening it out a bit.
> 
> If my mental calculations are correct, he's probably insulted me at least 100 times. Probably more. I've only said meanish shit to him a couple times.


I have said nothing untrue or mean about you. 
You have not said anything mean about me.
You are a dumb, vain, attention whore with ego issues. 
That is not mean it is a fact. 



Yessica... said:


> Never anything as harsh as "die in a fire".
> 
> You're right - it made my spine feel itchy just to say it.


I never said that either dumb dumb. 



Yessica... said:


> How about this - Trousers I hope you cry the next time you have sex, after you give her the money - of course...


Do you take credit cards?
(I implied that you are an actual whore there, in case you missed it.)



Yessica... said:


> I will give every person a break.


You are going to stop making shitty posts? 
That is impossible. 




Yessica... said:


> Except that one.
> He deserves NO BREAKS from me.
> Ever.


Is that is what you really want?


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

You should make a new thread about me. 
And stop thinking about me in the shower.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> @yessica
> need someone to stroke your ego?
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. 

You evil fuck. 

Why do you care so much about the way I behave? 

I don't give a shit about you. Except that I think each time you quote 5 of my posts and try to tell me "how it is" you just look like the biggest douche bag in the world. 

Keep trying, maybe one of these times you'll BREAK me?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You should make a new thread about me.
> And stop thinking about me in the shower.


How many of my pictures do you have saved to your hard drive you total creep. 

Fucking gross dude. 

I have to go take a shower now and wash off all your stalker juice.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

^^^ lol

gotta love the fail lololol


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Wow.
> You evil fuck.
> Why do you care so much about the way I behave?


Why do you follow me around and tag me and talk about me?
Why did you make a thread about how you want me to like you?




Yessica... said:


> I don't give a shit about you. Except that I think each time you quote 5 of my posts and try to tell me "how it is" you just look like the biggest douche bag in the world.


That is super. If you do not care about me, then maybe you will stop tagging me, posting about me and following me around begging me to like you. 

Put me back on ignore please. 



Yessica... said:


> Keep trying, maybe one of these times you'll BREAK me?



If I wanted to break yopu, you would already be broken. 
Why not just quit following me around if you do not like how I reply to you?
It is pretty simple dumb dumb.


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

I just open blasted a bunch of wax over my stove if anyone wants a dab. Ive found that little to no purge gives the best flavor. I think higher butane ppms seem to give me more of a headbuzz.


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> How many of my pictures do you have saved to your hard drive you total creep.


none. someone sent them to me. You are not liked by all people here. I guess the ones that do not talk shit to you do not get tagged and followed around. They are smarter than I am. 



Yessica... said:


> Fucking gross dude.
> I have to go take a shower now and wash off all your stalker juice.


I am stalking you?
lol

You made this thread about me and how you want me to like you. 
Give it up, I will never be your fan.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

First reposting a picture of me when I was suicidally depressed - then one of me drunk and happy. 

You trying to prove I'm bipolar? 

I already admitted that shit silly fucker. I share, stories, thoughts, my life - whatever. 

If you choose to stalk me on RIU and then try to use that information against me, that's your prerogative. 

But - you are acting like a pathetic, butthurt, impotent fuck. 

FYI.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> none. someone sent them to me. You are not liked by all people here. I guess the ones that do not talk shit to you do not get tagged and followed around. They are smarter than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said "like" 

Thought maybe all the negative energy you have been sending my way was perhaps a misunderstanding. I like to give people second chances. 

Not that you ever deserved one. You're horrible. Really.


----------



## Doobius1 (May 27, 2015)

Maybe you two could just fuck and get it over with?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Maybe you two could just fuck and get it over with?


I'd rather fuck a corpse.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> my life has change since our last meeting mainy, im sorry i was wrong and didn't realize it wasn't you who pushed 60max to quit. And i realize the feeling of laughter qoute" i almost piss down my leg laughing" while i was trolling the shit out of threads was fake because you wasn't watching them, infact i read the post which you explained to skywalker that you was actually watching a film about an illness which one of our members has just to get a better understand of it while i was faking a laugh ....... Your goodness confuses me can you help me mainy.


 *pause*


----------



## Doobius1 (May 27, 2015)

You are ignoring content by this member. Show Ignored Content
Not a fucking chance


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> You are ignoring content by this member. Show Ignored Content
> Not a fucking chance



I'll bet $50 that it is another shit post. Somebody please tell us what we missed. Just kidding, I can live with it. I would rather become a follower of iloveskywalkerog.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> . Although I do think his crush on yessica is cute .


 whats not to crush apart from loonyness .

spitting, punching SHOUTY TEXT and fucking sounds good to me


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> sometimes I poop in my own mouth



I suspected as much.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> i am weird.


 i know

sucks right


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2015)

see4 said:


> Everyone needs to smell my taint and watch me jack my bulbous purple erection.
> 
> Have a nice night!!


Could I just finger your taint instead? I don't particularly like my nose that close to the asshole.


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

I would prefer it if you would ignore me, like a mod asked you to do.



Yessica... said:


> First reposting a picture of me when I was suicidally depressed - then one of me drunk and happy.
> 
> You trying to prove I'm bipolar?


No, I am trying to get you to ignore me. Or for more hate to burn in your plump belly. 
At least one of those is working. 



Yessica... said:


> I already admitted that shit silly fucker. I share, stories, thoughts, my life - whatever.


and it is stupid, but please carry on. Just leave me out of it. 




Yessica... said:


> If you choose to stalk me on RIU and then try to use that information against me, that's your prerogative.


You have an odd definition of stalking.
You made a thread about wanting me to like you, we are posting in it right now. 

Who is stalking? 


Yessica... said:


> But - you are acting like a pathetic, butthurt, impotent fuck.
> FYI.


LOL


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I never said "like"


I know, but that it was you want. You needevery one to like you.
You can lie to me but do not lie to yourself. 



Yessica... said:


> Thought maybe all the negative energy you have been sending my way was perhaps a misunderstanding. I like to give people second chances.


Aren't we on my 27th chance now?
Here is another clue, you are a moron with no redeeming qualities. 
Care to try for 28? (Don't, I would rather you ignore me)




Yessica... said:


> Not that you ever deserved one. You're horrible. Really.



Then you should just quit me. But you can't. You can't quit me. Like we were gay cowboys. 
Why do you let me live in your head rent free?
How much time do you spend offline thinking about me?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Could I just finger your taint instead? I don't particularly like my nose that close to the asshole.


Hey honey bear! How you and the ladies doing on this fine day?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I would prefer it if you would ignore me, like a mod asked you to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trousers said:


> I know, but that it was you want. You needevery one to like you.
> You can lie to me but do not lie to yourself.
> 
> 
> ...


You're just saying the same shit over and over. I don't like mean people, and you're close to the meanest I have "met".

Try being funny. I like that!


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

On a long and lonesome highway, east of Saskatchewan
You can listen to the engine moanin' out its one note song
You can think about the sex toys and the dildo you knew the night before

But your thoughts will soon be wandering, the way they always do
When you're riding sixteen hours and there's nothing there to do
And you don't feel much like riding, you just wish the trip was through

Here I am, show my boobs again
There I am, on RIU
Here I go, playing star again
There I go, validate my life

Well, you walk into a restaurant all strung out from the road
And you feel the eyes upon you as you're shaking off the cold
You pretend it doesn't bother you, but you just want to explode

Most times you can't hear 'em talk, other times you can
All the same old clichés, is it a large woman, or a man?
And you always seem outnumbered, so you don't dare make a stand

Here I am, show my boobs again
There I am, on RIU
Here I go, playing star again
There I go, validate my life

Out there in the spotlight you're a million miles away
Every ounce of energy, you try to give away
As the sweat pours out your body like the pictures that you post

Later in the evening as you lie awake in bed
With the echoes from Trousers ringin' in your head
You smoke the day's last cigarette, remembering what he said 

Here I am, on a road again
There I am, up on the stage
Here I go, playing star again
There I go, turn the page

Here I am, show my boobs again
There I am, on RIU
Here I go, playing star again
There I go, validate my life


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're just saying the same shit over and over. I don't like mean people, and you're close to the meanest I have "met".
> 
> Try being funny. I like that!



Turn the page big girl.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Turn the page big girl.


Your posts have given me HIV. Not full blown AIDS though, because you're just too transparent. 

 

I honestly have no idea why a complete stranger would act the way you do. But You're the one that seems to hate what I have to say. 

Wouldn't it make more sense if you just put me on ignore?


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Your posts have given me HIV. Not full blown AIDS though, because you're just too transparent.


AIDS usually makes people thin. I think you have herpes. 



Yessica... said:


> I honestly have no idea why a complete stranger would act the way you do.


That is because you are really, really dumb. 
If you didn't post about me and tag me, I would not reply. It is pretty simple dumb dumb. 



Yessica... said:


> But You're the one that seems to hate what I have to say.


I do not hate anything, that is not a part of human nature and is a waste of energy. 
I feel sorry for you, that helps. 



Yessica... said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense if you just put me on ignore?


I do not seek you out for conversation. I would ignore you if you would stop tagging me and posting about me. 
It is really simple dumb dumb.

You can't ignore me, you are too vain and it really bothers you when online people are not in your fan club.
I get it. 

Work through it dumb dumb.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> AIDS usually makes people thin. I think you have herpes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how you KNOW so much about the WAY I FEEL.

It's really impressive. 

Are you a brain doctor? 

Oh wait - I think I read you say you're UNEMPLOYED. Good job there! No wonder you have so much time on your hands to play quote bukakke. 

Maybe get a life? 

That would be cool. 

If you stopped replying to my shit and just fucked off already, I would not be talking to you or about you right now. 

But - you are dead set in, doing whatever you're doing. I think it's pretty entertaining. 

Keep it up! You're making my day you miserable bastard!


----------



## Milovan (May 27, 2015)

.


Yessica... said:


> Right now I just want to run in a sun dress through a field of daisies....


.
Me too!

. 

./.


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

@Trousers (who is actually a sock-puppet, for a cowardly member whom is absent) '*gets off' on calling ppl dumb.
*
negative ninny trollzers, you are too vain to give-up even though your ass is constantly being handed to you. appears you r somewhat unhappy and in need of hugs. 

Now set-down the internetz kid. DO IT.


----------



## Milovan (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahah
> View attachment 3422519


.
Hey she don't know what she's doin.
Her mouth is closed!

.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> @Trousers (who is actually a sock-puppet, for a cowardly member whom is absent) '*gets off' on calling ppl dumb.
> *
> negative ninny trollzers, you are too vain to give-up even though your ass is constantly being handed to you. appears you r somewhat unhappy and in need of hugs.
> 
> Now set-down the internetz kid. DO IT.


I always figured him for a sock. Every single thing he writes is negative. 

Anywho - HI!!!


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I love how you KNOW so much about the WAY I FEEL.
> It's really impressive.
> Are you a brain doctor?
> Oh wait - I think I read you say you're UNEMPLOYED. Good job there! No wonder you have so much time on your hands to play quote bukakke.


I am just replying to you. I have a lot of money. 



Yessica... said:


> Maybe get a life?
> That would be cool.


I am just replying to you, dumb dumb. 



Yessica... said:


> If you stopped replying to my shit and just fucked off already, I would not be talking to you or about you right now.


lol, no. You are obsessed with me. You think about me all day. 
You make threads about me.
You are a silly cow. 




Yessica... said:


> But - you are dead set in, doing whatever you're doing. I think it's pretty entertaining.
> Keep it up! You're making my day you miserable bastard!



I think you are miserable every day. 
You certainly are terrible every day.
Stop drinking sugary drinks. Eat real, unprocessed foods and exercise.


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> @Trousers (who is actually a sock-puppet, for a cowardly member whom is absent) '*gets off' on calling ppl dumb.
> *


abe, you are my bitch too.
Remember before you blocked me when you said that I do not know what or who I am up against?
That was cute.
do you want to answer that question?
Maybe you meant it as rhetorical and it was hollow and you were trying to scare me?

You are my cute little bitch.

Who am I a sock puppet for?
You are such an idiot. Why would I make this account years ago and then suddenly appear, posting in the same fashion as a sock account?

You have left stupid behind and are now entering new territory, my dumb little bitch. 




abe supercro said:


> negative ninny trollzers,


Go ask yessica to post her boobs. 
You and the rest of her epooners are greasy. 



abe supercro said:


> you are too vain to give-up even though your ass is constantly being handed to you.


By whom?
You are my little bitch and yessica is not doing anything. 



abe supercro said:


> appears you r somewhat unhappy and in need of hugs.


Calmer than you. 



abe supercro said:


> Now set-down the internetz kid. DO IT.



It is bad enough you are yessica's bitch, why do you insist on being mine too?


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I always figured him for a sock. Every single thing he writes is negative.
> 
> Anywho - HI!!!



I have been here longer than you Big Girl. 
Why not send him a bewb pic? He is trying to do stuff.


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

Turn the page Big Girl.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2015)

I don't like stinkyjoe. Yessica, looks like you got some nice titties. abe superco, what makes you think Trousers is a puppet? And whom do you think it is? Trousers, why are you and Yessica fighting?

Hey everybody, why are you all constantly making shitty threads?


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe for president!


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)

I like boobs.

Why do you hate boobs, trousers?

I mean, I prefer a boob I can fondle and suck on, but I like just looking at them too. Sometimes I'll look at one set of boobs, and pretend they're on my girlfriend and just fondle her instead...

Yeah

Boobs are awesome


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

see4 said:


> I don't like stinkyjoe. Yessica, looks like you got some nice titties. abe superco, what makes you think Trousers is a puppet? And whom do you think it is? Trousers, why are you and Yessica fighting?
> 
> Hey everybody, why are you all constantly making shitty threads?


I don't know why this foo is such a hater. Probably doesn't have a big bulbous purple erection so he's all ornery. 

I assumed he was a sock just because I've never seen an online person act like such a doucher with their regular account. 

I like this thread. Watching T-pain try to "fight" with me is hilarious, in my opinion. 



Metasynth said:


> I like boobs.
> 
> Why do you hate boobs, trousers?
> 
> ...


I think he hates them because his are soooooo big. 

He wishes his were on the smaller side - like mine. 

I'm going to bet that fat fuck hasn't even seen his penis in YEARS. Or it got cut off, in Army...


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I like boobs.
> 
> Why do you hate boobs, trousers?
> 
> ...


Shit even I like looking at em...so purdy.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Shit even I like looking at em...so purdy.


Awwwwwwes thanks! 

They're ok I guess. I'm rather attached to them...


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't know why this foo is such a hater. Probably doesn't have a big bulbous purple erection so he's all ornery.
> 
> I assumed he was a sock just because I've never seen an online person act like such a doucher with their regular account.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I could stand to lose a few extra pounds...watch it with those fat jokes...

And I have no problem finding my cock either. You're harsh today...telling people to go die in a fire and all that...

I prefer the booby-Yessi


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Shit even I like looking at em...so purdy.


Next time, post a set of boobs in your "monster bug almost ate me alive" threads...ya know, to ease the pain of seeing your latest monster, dr Frankenstein.

Then tag me in it


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Ya know, I could stand to lose a few extra pounds...watch it with those fat jokes...
> 
> And I have no problem finding my cock either. You're harsh today...telling people to go die in a fire and all that...
> 
> I prefer the booby-Yessi


Oh I was just being aggressive with the one guy, it's all in good fun. 

I love boobs. I can't gif from my phone but feel free to upload all the boobies you want!


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

can you arrested development porn?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> can you arrested development porn?


I think @neosapien would be the guy to ask. He knows LOTS about that show. 

I feel like the best you could do is a leaked home sex video of Portia and Ellen. 

I'd WATCH THE SHIT out of that...


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2015)

see4 said:


> Yessica, looks like you got some nice titties


SHE DOES....

From what i hear


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> @Trousers (who is actually a sock-puppet, for a cowardly member whom is absent) '*gets off' on calling ppl dumb.
> *
> negative ninny trollzers, you are too vain to give-up even though your ass is constantly being handed to you. appears you r somewhat unhappy and in need of hugs.
> 
> Now set-down the internetz kid. DO IT.


I'm very curious who you think Yoga Pants it is...

PM me if you can't say with all these watchful eyes...


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

@yessica

A person nicer than me pointed out in a private message that you are in a manic cycle right now. I will let you go ahead and ride this out. You know the fetal position, under the covers crying is the next part of these swings right? Don't use food or booze to make yourself feel better. You can't fill that hole with substances.


get better


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

you can pm me if you want


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> DISNEYLAND??
> 
> Fun!
> 
> Is that the place with Hogwarts? I want to go to Hogwarts at Universal Studios sooooooo bad.


I went to universal a few months ago. Harry potter land was the best part. If you go you HAVE to try a butterbeer.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> I went to universal a few months ago. Harry potter land was the best part. If you go you HAVE to try a butterbeer.


My niece and her kids and hubby went last year. They said it was incredible!

They also visited "the creationist museum", so I wasn't sure that I should take her word for it - cause she and I have different tastes. 

That's super good to hear. Maybe I'll go in 2016!


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> My niece and her kids and hubby went last year. They said it was incredible!
> 
> They also visited "the creationist museum", so I wasn't sure that I should take her word for it - cause she and I have different tastes.
> 
> That's super good to hear. Maybe I'll go in 2016!


I'll be your date. I'll show you how we party in Merica'. Universal did beyond a great job with all of it. It's definitely something you should see if you like the books.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> @yessica
> 
> A person nicer than me pointed out in a private message that you are in a manic cycle right now. I will let you go ahead and ride this out. You know the fetal position, under the covers crying is the next part of these swings right? Don't use food or booze to make yourself feel better. You can't fill that hole with substances.
> 
> ...


WOAH - talk about bipolar.

Hahahahahahaha

I will never PM with you again.

You are a terrible person.

Even if you are a sock and you're very nice with your other account - YOU are a bad person. In your soul.

It must suck to be so negative and miserable all the time.

It must suck even more when you go to use the urinal and you piss all over your own balls...


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> View attachment 3428285
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahah

Oh main liner - you are one crazy fucker.

EDIT:

I mean whatever sock you are. You're not mainliner, you're some dickless, spineless, silly silly sock puppet.


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)

Eh, I'd reach around


.sturgeon. said:


> View attachment 3428285
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yes, you probably could get away with murder if dem titties were nice enuf


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, I'd reach around
> 
> And yes, you probably could get away with murder if dem titties were nice enuf


I know this for a FACT.


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I know this for a FACT.


Which. That I'd reach around? Or you murder someone, Yessi!?


----------



## wwrockyou (May 27, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> I just open blasted a bunch of wax over my stove if anyone wants a dab. Ive found that little to no purge gives the best flavor. I think higher butane ppms seem to give me more of a headbuzz.


I'll be right over


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> View attachment 3428285
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i actually posted that in humour not to be a cunt like you


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> @yessica
> 
> A person nicer than me pointed out in a private message that you are in a manic cycle right now. I will let you go ahead and ride this out. You know the fetal position, under the covers crying is the next part of these swings right? Don't use food or booze to make yourself feel better. You can't fill that hole with substances.
> 
> ...


 shut up buddy


right ?


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> say wot little brother /??


 what r u doing posting that pic ?


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> she dont evn grow........
> 
> just knows how 2 spam
> 
> ...


First of all, I think most tits are nice...obviously someone can post a pic of some crazy misshapen titty or some 100yo titties, but on a whole I like most tits I see. I don't necessarily think it's about how nice hers are, just more so that she has them, and shows them off.

That being said, if I could increase the amount of bare titties in every aspect of my life, I would. So it's nice to see some people like Yessi and @Flaming Pie showing off their goods...

Think of RIU as my living room, and the titties are the fine art on the walls...would you rather look at a blank canvas??


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> ur right...............
> 
> if we put up with the crazy attention whorin g, we eventually get tits!!!!
> 
> i like the way you think mister


 who's 'we' ?


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)

L


.sturgeon. said:


> ur right...............
> 
> if we put up with the crazy attention whorin g, we eventually get tits!!!!
> 
> i like the way you think mister


Look, I see your POV...I've gotten into it with Yessi a couple times now, and said some pretty nasty thing myself. Brought her to tears and all that. Not proud of it, and I know I'm a dick most of the time...

But just ignore it. You're not part of the solution. You're part of the problem by feeding into it in any way shape and form. Positive or negative attention, attention is attention. Get it? You're just perpetuating the cycle...


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> L
> 
> Look, I see your POV...I've gotten into it with Yessi a couple times now, and said some pretty nasty thing myself. Brought her to tears and all that. Not proud of it, and I know I'm a dick most of the time...
> 
> But just ignore it. You're not part of the solution. You're part of the problem by feeding into it in any way shape and form. Positive or negative attention, attention is attention. Get it? You're just perpetuating the cycle...


 well said


"""you're not part of the solution. You're part of the problem"""


this makes him the whole problem in my eyes.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> none. someone sent them to me. You are not liked by all people here. I guess the ones that do not talk shit to you do not get tagged and followed around. They are smarter than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does come off a little creepy man...
maybe you should just leave it alone?
I suppose i'm not exactly unbiased, because I think yessica is a nice girl, but I don't know her, and I don't know you, but you seem a lil more into the whole thing than she is.
And posting sad pictures of her crying?
That's straight-up a dick-move man. No excuse.
Hope you are proud of your behavior, it's plain as day to us reading this thread that, that was pretty fucked up.


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

wwrockyou said:


> I'll be right over


All the globs you want bro. I love the way it sizzles and crackles the second it hits the hot nail. It kinda has a burnt plastic taste but the effects are pretty awesome once the headache is gone. When you get to my house walk a zig zag pattern from left to right I have punji stakes and death pits burried all over my front yard.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> go eat shit
> 
> have a nice day


Your penis is so very very tiny.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2015)

@Yessica... just to let you know, the last 10 posts you've posted here are about @Trousers, yet he's not responded. You continue to dig at him, and he's stopped. Why? Are you trying to troll him and get him to bash you more? Does that sort of thing turn you on? ( Serious question, not trying to poke )


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> i found these memes on google u guys. enjoy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428303
> ...


 i smell jelousy

or some sort of " like me and not her" mental issue.


----------



## wwrockyou (May 27, 2015)

I have never globbed b4, but I will take your word it gets you where you wanna be.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

see4 said:


> MY penis is so very very tiny AND U R THE COOLEST PERSON I HAVE MET


 must suck but at least u got me


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> L
> 
> Look, I see your POV...I've gotten into it with Yessi a couple times now, and said some pretty nasty thing myself. Brought her to tears and all that. Not proud of it, and I know I'm a dick most of the time...
> 
> But just ignore it. You're not part of the solution. You're part of the problem by feeding into it in any way shape and form. Positive or negative attention, attention is attention. Get it? You're just perpetuating the cycle...


Hey, I know we fought. But it also happened to be the very night of my break up.

I was in tears for other reasons doll. I don't even remember what was said. hahaha

NO WORRIES.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

see4 said:


> @Yessica... just to let you know, the last 10 posts you've posted here are about @Trousers, yet he's not responded. You continue to dig at him, and he's stopped. Why? Are you trying to troll him and get him to bash you more? Does that sort of thing turn you on? ( Serious question, not trying to poke )


Just because he deleted his posts, doesn't mean they were not there.

Don't speak about things you know not about...

K pumpkin?

EDIT: hahahah = I'm high - what are you talking about?

The things that Yoga Pants has said to me, over the last month - have been the most vicious personal attacks I have ever received in my life.

I may have not said anything for awhile, I may have ignored him, because I didn't want to be bothered with the negativity.

But I'm just paying him back for some of the shit he slung my way. And I'm tired of people on here defending him like he's a "nice guy".

He's a fucking asshole. Mean, only trying to get a reaction from me - I know. But mean and spineless and horrible, none the less.

I don't even have to quote bukakke him to make him look like a douche bag. He does that to himself. 

I don't care if he's just a sock, or a horrible person. I despise the way he acts. 

And I'm not more mature than shit. If he can dish it out, he better get better at TAKING IT...


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> must suck but at least u got me


Your troll technique is terrible. You're too fucking dumb to come up with something original on your own, so you resort to making shit up and posting total nonsense.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Just because he deleted his posts, doesn't mean they were not there.
> 
> Don't speak about things you know not about...
> 
> K pumpkin?


You should start a new thread for a @see4 fight. It's just more fun that way.


----------



## see4 (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Just because he deleted his posts, doesn't mean they were not there.
> 
> Don't speak about things you know not about...
> 
> K pumpkin?


Umm. I watched the thread. You posted almost 10 times consecutively without a response from him. Are you saying that isn't the case?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You should start a new thread for a @see4 fight. It's just more fun that way.


Why you trying to stir the pot? I thought you didn't like internet fighting? 



see4 said:


> Umm. I watched the thread. You posted almost 10 times consecutively without a response from him. Are you saying that isn't the case?


I don't know where you're even talking about. The beginning? 

I'm not doing this. You dudes can think whatever you want. Do whatever you want. But if you can't see what's happening here and it looks to you like I am attacking poor little YOGA PANTS, then that's your prerogative. 

You know my POV on this situation. He's a fucking twat. End of story. You can love him for all I care. 

Because I would never tell you dudes who to hate. 

Because I'm not six years old...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Why you trying to stir the pot? I thought you didn't like internet fighting?
> 
> 
> I don't know where you're even talking about. The beginning?
> ...


Yes, you are correct. Ever think you might have gone way too far and that this has driven off as many people as even stinkliner?

Probably not.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, you are correct. Ever think you might have gone way too far and that this has driven off as many people as even stinkliner?
> 
> Probably not.


Nope.

Pretty sure that anyone that hates what I have to say that bad, would just be mature enough to ignore button me.

Don't you think?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Nope.
> 
> Pretty sure that anyone that hates what I have to say that bad, would just be mature enough to ignore button me.
> 
> Don't you think?


Hard to ignore over a hundred posts a day.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hard to ignore over a hundred posts a day.


Well, that's the beauty of the "ignore button"

You see NONE OF THEM 

Pretty handy, isn't it?

I don't know what I have done to offend you and the wolf pack. But I'm not going to agree with everything you say all the time. 

Because I'm a person. 

If you can handle that, great. If not, it really doesn't matter. 

I'm not going to change. I've been this way forever. If you don't like it, that's fine.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Well, that's the beauty of the "ignore button"
> 
> You see NONE OF THEM
> 
> ...


Best to just sit back and think about it for a while. I said what I said as a friend. If you want to make me your enemy, I will not register it nor bother responding.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Best to just sit back and think about it for a while. I said what I said as a friend. If you want to make me your enemy, I will not register it nor bother responding.


I don't mean to pick a fight with you. 

What do you want from me right now? To explain myself? To tell you why I post the things that I do and why I have been posting so much?

Do you ask these questions to all members? It would seem to me that maybe Uncle Buck who has like 70,000 posts may have offended you too then? 

I'm really not sure what you are getting at here. Maybe you need to explain a little better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> @Trousers (who is actually a sock-puppet, for a cowardly member whom is absent) '*gets off' on calling ppl dumb.
> *
> negative ninny trollzers, you are too vain to give-up even though your ass is constantly being handed to you. appears you r somewhat unhappy and in need of hugs.
> 
> Now set-down the internetz kid. DO IT.


Please PM me with the deets.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Please PM me with the deets.


Who knows. Who cares. 

All that matters, is that he dislikes what I have to say and is trying his darndest to shame me into not posting anymore.

Along with the merry band of socks.

No big deal, some people just hate shit.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> 4,200 posts inside of a month
> 
> not jelous, just sick of reading the same thing every day over and over and over


 fuck off then


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't mean to pick a fight with you.
> 
> What do you want from me right now? To explain myself? To tell you why I post the things that I do and why I have been posting so much?
> 
> ...



Yes, I could explain a lot better. I could be very specific. But then you would need another half a dozen hate threads

I have said all I will. And you gave it the same consideration that you have given many other friends when they said something.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, I could explain a lot better. I could be very specific. But then you would need another half a dozen hate threads
> 
> I have said all I will. And you gave it the same consideration that you have given many other friends when they said something.


I don't understand what you want me to consider?

I was TOO MEAN to Trousers?

I am posting too much and you would like me to stop?

I seriously don't get it. I'm high.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> View attachment 3428387


 you bite

i saw



FUCK OFF THEN CUNT IF YOU DONT LIKE READING YESSICAS POSTS ......... PERIOD!!


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> you bite
> 
> i saw
> 
> ...


Don't worry. He'll get banned real soon. Just ignore button him. It's really easy.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> yup ignore me, then talk about how you have me on ignore for the next two weeks..........
> 
> lol,,,


 why would i want to talk about you?

what is it we would talk about?

this is a serious question


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> yup ignore me, then talk about how you have me on ignore for the next two weeks..........
> 
> lol,,,


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> we could talk about how someone who claims to be employed can find the time to post 4200 times in a month.
> 
> but, that would be boring, wouldn't it little brother ????? ....


 i asked you a serious question hense the " this is a serious question" in the post above.


why would we want to talk about you, and what would we have to talk about ?


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> fuck off then


 I'll say it again ^^^


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> you bite
> 
> i saw
> 
> ...


You made the picture dip-shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

.sturgeon. said:


> yup ignore me, then talk about how you have me on ignore for the next two weeks..........
> 
> lol,,,





stinkyjoe said:


> why would i want to talk about you?
> 
> what is it we would talk about?
> 
> this is a serious question





.sturgeon. said:


> View attachment 3428400





stinkyjoe said:


> i asked you a serious question hense the " this is a serious question" in the post above.
> 
> 
> why would we want to talk about you, and what would we have to talk about ?


Wow, I've never seen schizophrenic socks before. Mainy, you've totally lost it arguing with yourself. How do you switch back and forth between accounts so quickly??? Pro tip, if you want to create the appearance of another personality, you have to structure your grammar, syntax and misspelling differently between accounts. I know it's a lot of work, but there it is...


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You made the picture dip-shit.


 lol why are you so slow man ???

i know i did that's what im talking about and i didn't do it in a horrable way i don't think 

chew a rabbits dick


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, I've never seen schizophrenic socks before. Mainy, you've totally lost it. How do you switch back and forth between accounts so quickly???


 wow iv never seen schizofenic socks blah blah blah tyler .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> lol why are you so slow man ???
> 
> i know i did that's what im talking about and i didn't do it in a horrable way i don't think
> 
> chew a rabbits dick



Lol

You are truly the most idiotic person I have ever laughed at. If you were more stupid I would feel bad about it. You are just the perfect amount of stupid.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, I've never seen schizophrenic socks before. Mainy, you've totally lost it arguing with yourself. How do you switch back and forth between accounts so quickly??? Pro tip, if you want to create the appearance of another personality, you have to structure your grammar, syntax and misspelling differently between accounts. I know it's a lot of work, but there it is...


But Yessie always buys it. You can't go to the well too many times with her. Stinkliner's only friend.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You made the picture dip-shit.


I like the picture. 

I just don't like the dickless sock that's using it.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, I've never seen schizophrenic socks before. Mainy, you've totally lost it arguing with yourself. How do you switch back and forth between accounts so quickly??? Pro tip, if you want to create the appearance of another personality, you have to structure your grammar, syntax and misspelling differently between accounts. I know it's a lot of work, but there it is...


IT'S NOT MAINLINER

FACT

Some tool pretending to be.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like the picture.
> 
> I just don't like the dickless sock that's using it.



Funny, they seem to follow you around whenever stinkliner is around. A coincidence?

Wise up.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But Yessie always buys it. You can't go to the well too many times with her. Stinkliner's only friend.


It is all very, very amusing. So much so that I've been home for an hour and haven't even started the dvr watching. If this keeps up I may get rid of my tv altogether...


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Funny, they seem to follow you around whenever stinkliner is around. A coincidence?
> 
> Wise up.


Who cares?

Socks, not socks, whatever.

I'm just going to treat each individual account like they are an individual person, and behave as such.

If you're nice, I'll be nice to you.

If you're mean, I'll be mean to you.

If you're cryptic and strange with your intentions, I'll be confused by you. 

That's all I can do!


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> It is all very, very amusing. So much so that I've been home for an hour and haven't even started the dvr watching. If this keeps up I may get rid of my tv altogether...


It's fucking weird eh? 

hahahaha

Does this kind of shit happen here a lot? I'm new still.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> IT'S NOT MAINLINER
> 
> FACT
> 
> Some tool pretending to be.


How do you know? If it is not mainy, the user is BRILLIANT. Very talented...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's fucking weird eh?
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Does this kind of shit happen here a lot? I'm new still.


I've never seen anything like it. Then again, I'm from the S&S&P and Science/Tech subforums. T&T is a lawless, anarchistic shit storm that I've come to truly love...


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never seen anything like it. Then again, I'm from the S&S&P and Science/Tech subforums, T&T is a lawless, anarchistic shit storm that I've come to truly love...


Oh I think it's GREAT!

It's confusing at times. But it's great. It's an excellent distraction from living in my ex boy's house for 36 more sleeps...

But who's counting? hahahahahah


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> How do you know? If it is not mainy, the user is BRILLIANT. Very talented...


I've been PMing with Mainy during. 

Sure, he could have 2 computers. But it would be pretty easy to copy him too. 

And whoever this douche is - they HATE ME. 

I don't care who it is. They'll be gone soon!

I tried to start a thread in SCIENCE. that shit got locked down tight. hahahaha


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never seen anything like it. Then again, I'm from the S&S&P and Science/Tech subforums. _*T&T is a lawless, anarchistic shit storm that I've come to truly love...*_


Sig worthy. Descriptive, incisive ....+rep


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)

This thread needs more boobs


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Funny, they seem to follow you around whenever stinkliner is around. A coincidence?
> 
> Wise up.


 shut up baldrick you fucking dick head !!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> shut up baldrick you fucking dick head !!


Ha
Ha
Ha
Ha

I particularly liked the way you photoshopped her name onto swarthy schlong.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ha
> Ha
> Ha
> Ha
> ...


 ????


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> ????




I look forward to watching you crash, burn and die. Glad you came back.

-EAD-


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> This thread needs more boobs


I can't put up boobs from my phone. You do it!!!!

I'm not talking about MY bewbs either. Not that everyone hasn't seen them TO DEATH by now.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I look forward to watching you crash, burn and die. Glad you came back.
> 
> -EAD-


 yawwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

think it's all been said before.


----------



## neosapien (May 27, 2015)

I've never had a problem with Trousers. He's funny as hell with his one liners sometimes. But he's certainly not nice. I've seen him fucking destroy user personas. And I'm sick like that and love to watch some people crash and burn. But not you @Yessica... , because I like you. Probably just move on to something else cuz I don't think that fence is ever getting mended. I'm still on your team though Yess, atleast until Trousers shows me his boobs.  J/k I honestly do like you in all your manic glory.


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I can't put up boobs from my phone. You do it!!!!
> 
> I'm not talking about MY bewbs either. Not that everyone hasn't seen them TO DEATH by now.
> 
> No - the


too much is never enough when it comes to titties. ijs


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2015)

I personally think you care too much about what people think of you on here.

If they act nasty to you, then act nasty right back. No need to apologize for defending yourself.

You are gonna piss people off no matter who you are or what you do. Accept it and then this thread can die.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I personally think you care too much about what people think of you on here.
> 
> If they act nasty to you, then act nasty right back. No need to apologize for defending yourself.
> 
> You are gonna piss people off no matter who you are or what you do. Accept it and then this thread can die.


Oh - this thread isn't about trying to make up. I wish I could edit the first post.


Sure - it started that way. But then the cunts came out in full force and some true colours were shown.

Trousers, whoever or whatever he is - can die on this site for all I care. I'm not going to go out of my way and troll him or whatever. 

But if I feel like it, I'll call him a dickless cunt and not feel once ounce of remorse. 

I'm cool with it all. I think the whole thing has been pretty hilarious. Why are some people so fucking angry? hahahaha


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I've never had a problem with Trousers. He's funny as hell with his one liners sometimes. But he's certainly not nice. I've seen him fucking destroy user personas. And I'm sick like that and love to watch some people crash and burn. But not you @Yessica... , because I like you. Probably just move on to something else cuz I don't think that fence is ever getting mended. I'm still on your team though Yess, atleast until Trousers shows me his boobs.  J/k I honestly do like you in all your manic glory.


oh the safety of the internet is a glorious thing. 

i semi-second ur post here. i dont mind spectating a lil back n fourth here n there but i dont care to see a *friend* belittled and insulted on a daily basis. that sux. kinda makes me mad but.. its online so its not like i can get down like we used to on the ol block. guess thats good. 

TEAM @Yessica...


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I've never had a problem with Trousers. He's funny as hell with his one liners sometimes. But he's certainly not nice. I've seen him fucking destroy user personas. And I'm sick like that and love to watch some people crash and burn. But not you @Yessica... , because I like you. Probably just move on to something else cuz I don't think that fence is ever getting mended. I'm still on your team though Yess, atleast until Trousers shows me his boobs.  J/k I honestly do like you in all your manic glory.


Thanks dude, I like you too!



ebgood said:


> too much is never enough when it comes to titties. ijs


Not until all the butt hurt, report buttoning, fun-ruining turds leave it alone. 

I don't want to bring this negative shit down on another naughty thread. The slut-shaming alone is enough for an after school special. 

hahahahah


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

ebgood said:


> oh the safety of the internet is a glorious thing.
> 
> i semi-second ur post here. i dont mind spectating a lil back n fourth here n there but i dont care to see a *friend* belittled and insulted on a daily basis. that sux. kinda makes me mad but.. its online so its not like i can get down like we used to on the ol block. guess thats good.
> 
> TEAM @Yessica...


Don't be mad bro. 

It's so clear when someone is doing that. I joke, I say I'll rape someone - because it's the internet and it's funny.

But I would NEVER EVER in a million fucking years would go as far and personal as some have tried. 

Meh, I hope they are all able to sleep at night, on their cock-shaped pillows! hahahahahaha


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> The slut-shaming alone is enough for an after school special.
> 
> hahahahah


lmao! i know i lived in a fn after school special....

produced by spike lee of course


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

ebgood said:


> lmao! i know i lived in a fn after school special....
> 
> produced by spike lee of course


Isn't this site about FUCKIN WEED?

Let's smoke some! I'm doing....hmmmm...

CHEESE! 

 

Delicious!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Don't be mad bro.
> 
> It's so clear when someone is doing that. * I joke, I say I'll rape someone - because it's the internet and it's funny.*
> 
> ...


Yet, if I, or any number of folks here said that, we'd be crucified...................because *GENITALS*. Thus, its a cheap and unimaginative and unfunny joke.


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Don't be mad bro.
> 
> It's so clear when someone is doing that. I joke, I say I'll rape someone - because it's the internet and it's funny.
> 
> ...


oh yeah not _mad_ mad, like that. its more of a sad mad. ya kno? now i know u can hold ur own in some tit (lol) for tat bs but ur a gurl and yall are built for that shit. but some ppl do take it a lil far then i get sad mad cus i believe men just dont do that shit. i hurts when i see dudes being low n catty. like they got more bitch in them than a lipstick lesbian knocked up with girl triplets 

i dunno..

im high


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Yet, if I, or any number of folks here said that, we'd be crucified...................because *GENITALS*. Thus, its a cheap and unimaginative and unfunny joke.


No, I disagree. 

I think not talking about something gives it power. Like VOLDOMORT. 

I think rape is atrocious. I think anyone who does rape, male or female - should be castrated. Taking advantage of another person in a vulnerable state based on intoxication, mental state, age, what have you - IS UNFORGIVABLE. 

But, if some ass-clown on the internet decides to prove a point by calling me a whore for my internet actions, well you bet your ass I'm going to tell him I'll rape him so hard his eyes will burst. 

Because he was ASKING FOR IT.

Because of what he was WEARING.

It's funny because there are some people that actually think that way. I have met some, unfortunately. 

So I'm going to keep my rape jokes. I'm sorry if they offend you, or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You should start a new thread for a @see4 fight. It's just more fun that way.


I'm just in it for the purple throbber (and of course to get my treadmill fixed where the f*ck is @UncleBuck and his
24/7 treadmill service)



tyler.durden said:


> How do you know? If it is not mainy, the user is BRILLIANT. Very talented...


It's mainey, he and his trolls have a crush on yessi


Metasynth said:


> This thread needs more boobs


In the interest of truth, justice and the American way, the girls on RIU have their own private PM where we regal each other wish our boob sizes, lingerie pics and never ending boob pics. Really we do, I shit you not.

Now I need to go vape up some more GG#4 I am far to sober.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 27, 2015)

Hey who wants to see some cock?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey who wants to see some cock?


FINALLY!


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Isn't this site about FUCKIN WEED?
> 
> Let's smoke some! I'm doing....hmmmm...
> 
> ...


Smokes up!


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 27, 2015)

Wow that was fast. Deleted quick!


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Wow that was fast. Deleted quick!


hahahah 

I didn't even SEE it.

Try a different method...

    

Rule abiding is FUN!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


>


LOVE THIS!

I grew up watching a lot of old movies with my parents. This reminds me of that.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> LOVE THIS!
> 
> I grew up watching a lot of old movies with my parents. This reminds me of that.


Roy Rogers.....he was a member/associate


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Roy Rogers.....he was a member/associate


You knew him? Get out! That's pretty fun.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You knew him? Get out! That's pretty fun.


No I didn't know him....why would you think that? He's like60 yrs older than me, and dead. Saw alot of Roy Rogers TV show as a kid ....Sons of the Pioneers were his group


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> No I didn't know him....why would you think that? He's like60 yrs older than me, and dead. Saw alot of Roy Rogers TV show as a kid ....Sons of the Pioneers were his group


I'm high as a mother fucker. 

What does member/ associate mean?

You're not GAWD? Jesus - where am I?

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

hahahahahah

oh Weed.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2015)

I just wasted 20 minutes of my life catching up on this shit storm of a tread, wow! I ate frozen, but cooked, pizza while I read. 

It wasn't entertaining. I was gonna say something along the same lines as see4 and uncle baldrick, you guys are smart and know what up.

Maybe I missed it last month but what did trousers do to piss you off yessica?


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I just wasted 20 minutes of my life catching up on this shit storm of a tread, wow! I ate frozen, but cooked, pizza while I read.
> 
> It wasn't entertaining. I was gonna say something along the same lines as see4 and uncle baldrick, you guys are smart and know what up.
> 
> Maybe I missed it last month but what did trousers do to piss you off yessica?


A lot of the same things that happened in this thread. 

Simple picture fight run amuck. I thought we were joking. He didn't seem to be. 

Once someone calls me an attention seeking whore and says that I am faking being crazy, And THEN reposts pictures of me crying trying to make me feel bad about myself - Well then the gloves are off. 

I talked back to him, "out of turn" so to speak. So he went ballistic. 

Now, I hate him. With the burning passion of 1000 suns. hahahah

NAw, but I hate him more than some people on here hate Mainliner. And if they feel like it's ok to pick on him all the time, I don't see why I can't do the same to yoga pants. 

Dude gets Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad. hahaha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> A lot of the same things that happened in this thread.
> 
> Simple picture fight run amuck. I thought we were joking. He didn't seem to be.
> 
> ...


So you're saying you want to keep this feud going? I'm pretty sure trousers turned the page along time ago......just saying.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> So you're saying you want to keep this feud going? I'm pretty sure trousers turned the page along time ago......just saying.


He never apologized. He never said let bygones be bygones. He just told me every terrible thing he could think to say about me. 

People don't talk to me like that. So I dislike the guy. I don't see why it's a big deal to anyone else.

I will dislike that thing until the end of time. Nothing anyone can do about it at this point. Deals done.


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> So you're saying you want to keep this feud going? I'm pretty sure trousers turned the page along time ago......just saying.


interesting dyna. my reading comprehension sees him stirring the pot heavily less than 11 hrs ago. seems a lot of disapproval goin round these days, baldrick, see4 and a few other opinionated dicks, picking on perceived weakness bandwagon


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> interesting dyna. my reading comprehension sees him stirring the pot heavily less than 11 hrs ago. seems a lot of disapproval goin round these days, baldrick, see4 and a few other opinionated dicks, picking on perceived weakness bandwagon


Yeah who knows what happens in the wolf pack. 

It's a funny little club though, eh? 

hahahahah


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2015)

I'm way to busy irl to be on here that much. But I did notice that this thread died for about a week until yessica bumped it yesterday just to talk shit to trousers. I like you yessica, you're one of 2 people that actually know my real name and what I look like, we're facebook friends, not that being facebook friends is a big deal but you're one of only 2, did I say I like you cause I do, but I don't understand this thread. If you want it to end then stop, he already did.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'm way to busy irl to be on here that much. But I did notice that this thread died for about a week until yessica bumped it yesterday just to talk shit to trousers. I like you yessica, you're one of 2 people that actually know my real name and what I look like, we're facebook friends, not that being facebook friends is a big deal but you're one of only 2, did I say I like you cause I do, but I don't understand this thread. If you want it to end then stop, he already did.


Oh - I wanted it to end, at the beginning of the thread. I thought I'd take him off ignore, and maybe it could all be in the past.

But nope. He didn't feel badly at all for reposting pictures of me when I was suicidal and writing "lol" next to them. He didn't feel bad calling me a whore. He didn't feel bad trying to slut-shame me into stopping sharing boob pictures or sharing stories of my life. 

He also called me fat. NOW THATS THE LAST STRAW. 

Naw, the straw the broke the Camels back was a long time ago. The first time he took my picture and reposted it. I waited for awhile, but I've thought about it. 

It's an unforgivable spell. 

I should never have tried to make amends. He's the opposite of me.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

It's also pretty fun having a nemesis. Now I have something to do when I get mad at my ex! hahahahah


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


>


Your light hearted songs are making me SO ANGRY!!!! 

hahahaha

CW is the tits. He can dance like a mother fucker.


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

trousers is a little turdball sock puppet, whose main purpose is to negatively instigate, yet somehow he magically takes the high-road in a few d-bags perceptions. I really admire him and the douches.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> trousers is a little turdball sock puppet, whose main purpose is to negatively instigate, yet somehow he magically takes the high-road in a few d-bags perceptions. I really admire him and the douches.


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Ever think this whole place is one large elaborate psychological experiment with key members taking on and changing their personalities and the reaction of the rest of us is subject to testing and manipulation by government scientists? 

Yeah, me neither....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

https://www.google.com/#q=phd+thesis+in+sociology


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=phd thesis in sociology


I can't seem to open that link. Amiright? hahaha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> trousers is a little turdball sock puppet, whose main purpose is to negatively instigate, yet somehow he magically takes the high-road in a few d-bags perceptions. I really admire him and the douches.


Don't group me into that, I don't really know trousers so I don't like or dislike him, I like yessica and I was trying to tell her as a friend how it reads on here. I think several other people see it that way too.


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

hit below the belt, you're gonna get fk'd with..... indefinitely. that's just my opinion, perhaps only mine flip the bandwagon


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Don't group me into that, I don't really know trousers so I don't like or dislike him, I like yessica and I was trying to tell her as a friend how it reads on here. I think several other people see it that way too.


Yeah, but I know what's happening for me, and if anyone really cares enough to know - I'll tell them. 

Most people already think I'm a psycho. They're kinda right. hahahah


----------



## Yessica... (May 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hit below the belt, you're gonna get fk'd with..... indefinitely. that's just my opinion, perhaps only mine flip the bandwagon


Oh, I will never stop fucking with him (when I think about it) unless I somehow manage to get in a terrible accident that makes it so I can't make new memories...

Do you know John G?


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

who doesn't.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> trousers is a little turdball sock puppet, whose main purpose is to negatively instigate, yet somehow he magically takes the high-road in a few d-bags perceptions. I really admire him and the douches.


What is with calling Trousers a sock puppet? It makes no sense whatsoever.

I'm a sock puppet, you're a sock puppet, we're all sock puppets - by this definition.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What is with calling Trousers a sock puppet? It makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> I'm a sock puppet, you're a sock puppet, we're all sock puppets - by this definition.


He behaves like a sock puppet. 

I've never seen anyone else behave the way he does. Except for a sock.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> In the interest of truth, justice and the American way, the girls on RIU have their own private PM where we regal each other wish our boob sizes, lingerie pics and never ending boob pics. Really we do, I shit you not.
> 
> Now I need to go vape up some more GG#4 I am far to sober.


Naughty Naughty @curious2garden LOL! Yes boys she speaks the truth. I won't give anymore salacious deets, but suffice to say there are more boobs in that PM than on @Yessica… naughty thread.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 28, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'm way to busy irl to be on here that much. But I did notice that this thread died for about a week until yessica bumped it yesterday just to talk shit to trousers. I like you yessica, you're one of 2 people that actually know my real name and what I look like, we're facebook friends, not that being facebook friends is a big deal but you're one of only 2, did I say I like you cause I do, but I don't understand this thread. If you want it to end then stop, he already did.


I know your real name too, Mango.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Naughty Naughty @curious2garden LOL! Yes boys she speaks the truth. I won't give anymore salacious deets, but suffice to say there are more boobs in that PM than on @Yessica… naughty thread.


That's becAuse people can't slut-shame private messages. 

Good call on that one. 

Fun ruiners, eh? Fuck them in the arse.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

I guess you were not in a manic cycle, you are just a vain attention whore with self esteem issues. 
Your vanity has made you lose touch with reality. Remember when you made about 10 posts in a row about me and then claimed I deleted posts? 

If you go back and read I have asked you numerous times to take it to private messages, stop tagging me and stop posting about me. You can't, you are obsessed. 



Yessica... said:


> Oh - I wanted it to end, at the beginning of the thread. I thought I'd take him off ignore, and maybe it could all be in the past.
> 
> But nope. He didn't feel badly at all for reposting pictures of me when I was suicidal and writing "lol" next to them. He didn't feel bad calling me a whore. He didn't feel bad trying to slut-shame me into stopping sharing boob pictures or sharing stories of my life.


You are really dumb. 
You want me to feel bad? Hold your breath and wait. 
That was not "slut shaming." I just pointed out your attention whoring. It is weird.
I said you make shitty posts, I did not say to stop making them. 
you really like to play the victim. 



Yessica... said:


> He also called me fat. NOW THATS THE LAST STRAW.


If you do not like what I say, do not talk to me or tag me. I think I implied over weight, not fat.
The last straw? Does than mean you will stop this nonsense?




Yessica... said:


> Naw, the straw the broke the Camels back was a long time ago. The first time he took my picture and reposted it. I waited for awhile, but I've thought about it.
> 
> It's an unforgivable spell.


You seem really mad about this. How much time do you spend thinking about each day? 



Yessica... said:


> I should never have tried to make amends. He's the opposite of me.



You did not try to make amends, you tried to make me like you, lol. 
Yes, we are opposites. I am smart, in good shape and do not crave attention from strangers.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> He behaves like a sock puppet.
> 
> I've never seen anyone else behave the way he does. Except for a sock.



I have been here longer than you, idiot.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> trousers is a little turdball sock puppet, whose main purpose is to negatively instigate, yet somehow he magically takes the high-road in a few d-bags perceptions. I really admire him and the douches.



abe, you are going to have to chose. Are you my bitch or yessica's bitch?


It is cute that you think I am a sock puppet. You have to be a special kind of stupid to think that. 
I guess you are blinded by the possibility of another tit pic. Silly little epooner.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I have been here longer than you, idiot.


Yeah, but you could always be a very long standing sock. 

Or you're just a miserable person. 

Both are equally gay.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

lol, you are so dumb
a very long standing sock, for 3+ years?
Did you parents have any children that lived?


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

gay?

What a rude and dumb person you are.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> lol, you are so dumb
> a very long standing sock, for 3+ years?
> Did you parents have any children that lived?


And did you parents get a lot of slack for being related?


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> gay?
> 
> What a rude and dumb person you are.


BahaahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhhHhhahahahahhahahahhHhahhhhhHhahHhHhahH

Gotta run. Later bint!


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

Are you going to post about how you are half gay?
That is really pathetic. 
Do you make out with girls in bars for attention?


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> What a rude and dumb person you are.


You're deliberately being ironic, correct?

I really do admire you trollzers, you're a gentleman and a scholar. you will always have my vote son. 

It saddens me to consider how many times you must have heard your father call you "dumb dumb" each day of your childhood.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You're deliberately being ironic, correct?
> 
> I really do admire you trollzers, you're a gentleman and a scholar. you will always have my vote son.
> 
> It saddens me to consider how many times you must have heard your father call you "dumb dumb" each day of your childhood.


LOL "Trollzers"


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You're deliberately being ironic, correct?
> 
> I really do admire you trollzers, you're a gentleman and a scholar. you will always have my vote son.
> 
> It saddens me to consider how many times you must have heard your father call you "dumb dumb" each day of your childhood.


abe, my little bitch. I am sure you think of me often. 
Have you read this thread? Did you see all those posts in a row yessica made about me? Then did you see the part where she claimed I deleted 10 posts? Your crush is demented and not in a fun, cute way. 

I am still not sure what you are doing and why you are so dumb that you think I am a sock puppet. 
It does not bother me so much as confuse me. I wonder how a boy like yourself could be so lacking in the logic and critical thinking department. 

Ah, no matter. A couple questions:
How does it feel to have me living in your tiny head rent free?
Why do you epoon yessica so hard?
If you were stranded on a desert island and could only have one book, wouldn't we all be better off?


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

bruise bombing incoming !!!!


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Are you going to post about how you are half gay?
> That is really pathetic.
> Do you make out with girls in bars for attention?


 i need to


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> abe, my little bitch. I am sure you think of me often.
> Have you read this thread? Did you see all those posts in a row yessica made about me? Then did you see the part where she claimed I deleted 10 posts? Your crush is demented and not in a fun, cute way.
> 
> I am still not sure what you are doing and why you are so dumb that you think I am a sock puppet.
> ...


It'll be ok soon son, the healing is about to begin.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> abe, you are going to have to chose. Are you my bitch or yessica's bitch?
> 
> 
> It is cute that you think I am a sock puppet. You have to be a special kind of stupid to think that.
> I guess you are blinded by the possibility of another tit pic. Silly little epooner.


I'll be everyone's bitch. Just don't hold back. I want you jack my asshole the fuck up. Make it look like a rat hole when ur done, please.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It'll be ok soon son, the healing is about to begin.


Is that another threat?
What am I up against little boy?

Remember when you said that? That was so precious. 

I imagine you puffing out your chest, stubbing out your Virginia Slim and angrily posting, "You do not know what you are up against." 

That was great. How long did it take you to calm down after that one?


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Trollzers anal orifice is bleeding badly, somebody quick get him a tampon.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

You are _really_ bad this. 
Try to stick on topic. 
Quit ignoring context. 
Random thoughts that pop into your head may be funny to you, but they are just lame once posted. 

Write your comments down on paper, read them out loud to yourself and maybe your caretaker, then burn them.


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

I fully intend on taking instructions from you.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

What am I up against?


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You are _really_ bad this.
> Try to stick on topic.
> Quit ignoring context.
> Random thoughts that pop into your head may be funny to you, but they are just lame once posted.
> ...








bruise


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

Who says that?
James Bond villains?


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> bruise



Liver bruise


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Trollzers anal orifice is bleeding badly, somebody quick get him a tampon.


Wow, STILL going eh? 

I disagree, I'll be YOUR bitch. Or maybe we can switch it up every once in awhile?

One week you are my bitch, the next I am your bitch.

Do some people really believe that's how friendship works? That's so very sad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> abe, you are going to have to chose. Are you my bitch or yessica's bitch?
> 
> 
> It is cute that you think I am a sock puppet. You have to be a special kind of stupid to think that.
> I guess you are blinded by the possibility of another tit pic. Silly little epooner.


I don't think you are a sock.

I seem to remember seeing you in the newbie forum helping out. Like in the whats wrong with my plant types. 

You jabbed a bit at Yessica with some one liners in response to some of her posts. Outside of this thread. I think it was in random jibber. 

Other than that, you were just trolling a bit. 

Really @Yessica... I know you have been in a break up and that can make someone project. Trousers is not your ex. He's not friends with your ex. He just doesnt like your style of posting. 

None of it really matters. You have alot of free time now on here cause you are trying to ignore the elephant in the room (your boyfriend). You really should just move out asap. Even if you lose money. You will feel a whole lot better.

As much as I love drama, this is really just sad to watch at times because I do care about ya.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Is that another threat?
> What am I up against little boy?
> 
> Remember when you said that? That was so precious.
> ...


virginia slims.. haha.





man cigarette





virgina slims


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

gross, i see pubes below the psychology lesson.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> gross, i see pubes below the psychology lesson.


Those are fake pubes. Relax.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't think you are a sock.
> 
> I seem to remember seeing you in the newbie forum helping out. Like in the whats wrong with my plant types.
> 
> ...


No worries man, I appreciate the sentiment. 

This dude is TRYING to make me upset. And it's very obvious, and weird as shit. 

But I'll be dammed if it isn't entertaining. 

As soon as he posted a picture of me crying, about a month ago - his fate with me was sealed. I just waited until now to "fight back" so to speak. 

Sure, I had a misguided attempt to try to put it in the past, but I am the first to admit now that it was a terrible idea.

He's gross. And sad. And pathetic. And a million other characteristics belonging to someone that can only make themselves feel better by trying to bring other people down. 

Some people just want to watch the world burn...






I don't care at all if you like the guy. I just don't.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't think you are a sock.
> 
> I seem to remember seeing you in the newbie forum helping out. Like in the whats wrong with my plant types.
> 
> ...


yessica is trolling me. I just reply. Shall we count posts? 
abe is epooning, windmilling and flailing, it is funny


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> yessica is trolling me. I just reply. Shall we count posts?
> abe is epooning, windmilling and flailing, it is funny


How is it humanly possible for me to be trolling you in a thread I started about making up?

How many negative comments have you made about me. Sure, you're just "telling me how you feel".

But how many? You can list all the things you don't like about me again, if you want. 

I don't play quote bukakke quite like you. I scan your messages, but I don't pay a lot of attention to them. It's just the same shit over and over and over and over and over again. 

It's fucking old. 

You dislike me - awesome. I know. Everybody fucking knows dude. So just fuck off. Go hang out wherever it is you used to hang out before all this nonsense. Because it certainly wasn't around me. We had ZERO communication before a month ago. 

So fuck off already. It's sooooooooooooooooo redonkulous. 

Would you like to now try to pick apart how many vowels I used in the word "so"? 

Try calling me an attention whore again, that was a good one. Or fat, that's amazing. I liked it the best when you told me that I was a FAKE bisexual. And also that I wasn't actually crazy.

You are such a tool, it's insane.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Liver bruise


 said quitely


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> yessica is trolling me. I just reply.


definite victim.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> definite victim.


You are the victim of bad DNA and terrible upbringing. 

Remember when you said I was obsessed?
Wouldn't you think that the obsessed person would be the one making a thread about the other?
Wouldn't you think that the obsessed person would make more posts about the other?
Is the obsessed person the one that asks to not be tagged any more?
Does the obsessed person only reply to posts?

Now you are tagging me?

lol


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You are the victim of bad DNA and terrible upbringing.
> 
> Remember when you said I was obsessed?
> Wouldn't you think that the obsessed person would be the one making a thread about the other?
> ...


 bruise


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

abe is on your team, you have that going for you. 
I hope you two will be happy together. 
Maybe you can make him a mod at your new board.


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> abe is on your team, you have that going for you.
> I hope you two will be happy together.
> Maybe you can make him a mod at your new board.


I'm interested in knowing why you won't take your own advice and simply ignore comments?


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

I'm interested in why you follow me around and call me obsessed.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I'm interested in why you follow me around and call me obsessed.


 bruise


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

If a person that has been here for over 3 years made a thread about you, talked about you, followed you around, tagged you, wouldn't you reply to at least a few posts?

No? You would just ignore it?
What if then some dumb little asshole followed you around and asked you idiotic questions and called you obsessed?
Would you ignore that dumb little asshole too?


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I'm interested in why you follow me around and call me obsessed.




I'm saying yoga pants is the hypocrite here. Just in case that was unclear.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3428915



Go count the posts and see who has made more. 
Pretty much all I do is reply to your posts. You go out of your way to post repeatedly and make threads about me. 
You and abe are really dumb and obviously obsessed with me.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Go count the posts and see who has made more.
> Pretty much all I do is reply to your posts. You go out of your way to post repeatedly and make threads about me.
> You and abe are really dumb and obviously obsessed with me.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 28, 2015)

I like all yous guys. Don't let yerselves get too worked up, it's all just fun n games.


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> If a person that has been here for over 3 years made a thread about you, talked about you, followed you around, tagged you, wouldn't you reply to at least a few posts?
> 
> No? You would just ignore it?
> What if then some dumb little asshole followed you around and asked you idiotic questions and called you obsessed?
> Would you ignore that dumb little asshole too?


I see you're hurtin bro, maybe you've had enuf for today. have a good day trousers


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Go count the posts and see who has made more.
> Pretty much all I do is reply to your posts. You go out of your way to post repeatedly and make threads about me.
> You and abe are really dumb and obviously obsessed with me.


 bruise


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

wow, yessica

Remember when you made a string of about 10 posts in a row about me?
When someone called you on it you said I deleted a bunch of posts.

Do you actually believe you own lies?
You seem to think I post about you. 
All I do is reply to you and your bitch abe. 

I do not seek you out, follow you around, tag you or make threads about you. 
You made this thread about me. Remember?


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I see you're hurtin bro, maybe you've had enuf for today. have a good day trousers



You are obsessed with me and yessica little guy. 

I am thinking about your balls.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> Pretends to be gay to get attention. Pretends to be "cray" to get attention. Pretends to have a job to get attention. Posts her tits to get attention. Then when someone is the least bit critical of one her 4300 posts made this month, she starts playing the victim and puts on a passive aggressive display that would rival a 12 year old child. Contributes nothing here but youtube and google image spam, and plagiarizes other members because she is too stupid to come up with anything original on her own. This stupid bitch doesn't even grow. 4300 posts in a month. Give me a fucking break...


 atleast shes a nice person


NOW FUCK OFF!!!


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You are obsessed with me and yessica little guy.
> 
> I am thinking about your balls.


 bruise

i need it


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> Pretends to be gay to get attention. Pretends to be "cray" to get attention. Pretends to have a job to get attention. Posts her tits to get attention. Then when someone is the least bit critical of one her 4300 posts made this month, she starts playing the victim and puts on a passive aggressive display that would rival a 12 year old child. Contributes nothing here but youtube and google image spam, and plagiarizes other members because she is too stupid to come up with anything original on her own. This stupid bitch doesn't even grow. 4300 posts in a month. Give me a fucking break...


You mad bro?


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

I like how trousers denies being a sock puppet, yet starts multiple new 'socks' two days in a row for negative insult backup, too funny.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I like how trousers denies being a sock puppet, yet starts multiple new 'socks' two days in a row for negative insult backup, too funny.


As soon as @GreatwhiteNorth has some free time, that silver fox will save the day. 

How's it going? Thanks for being such a dude throughout all this. Ive got your back if ever you need me.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> abe is on your team, you have that going for you.
> I hope you two will be happy together.
> Maybe you can make him a mod at your new board.


 bruise


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I guess you were not in a manic cycle, you are just a vain attention whore with self esteem issues.
> Your vanity has made you lose touch with reality. Remember when you made about 10 posts in a row about me and then claimed I deleted posts?
> 
> If you go back and read I have asked you numerous times to take it to private messages, stop tagging me and stop posting about me. You can't, you are obsessed.
> ...


 bruise


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I like how trousers denies being a sock puppet, yet starts multiple new 'socks' two days in a row for negative insult backup, too funny.



Ask the mods you dumb child. 
I have had this one account for over three years. I do not have any others. 
You and yessica are beyond stupid.


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ive got your back if ever you need me.


. You've already been there for me plenty, I haven't forgotten. LOL. talk to you later.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Ask the mods you dumb child.
> I have had this one account for over three years. I do not have any others.
> You and yessica are beyond stupid.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> You should see the comments section. It's brutal.


So whoever you are, you start a new sock just to talk shit about Yessica? That's very chicken shit of you.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> I can PM you the link if you want. I know you are a fan.


Can you PM me a copy of your ID showing you are older than 18?


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> I am just wondering if any of her facebook friends would be interested in a link to the tumblr page. I have a feeling a couple of them would be.


 some odd reversed attention complex

pushing others on yessica to gain attention


some odd reversed attention complex.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> Have another drink, mainliner.


 so you're actually admitting your a sock just to try break yessica correct ?

good people don't fall to evil .... Just saying


take note.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> Have another drink, mainliner.


 marked


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> Have another drink, mainliner.


 bruise quick


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 28, 2015)

Rip-tide said:


> Have another drink, mainliner.


How do you know he's mainliner ? Unless


















You're a fucking sock puppet. Someone who just joined yesterday should not know who mainliner is.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 28, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Thank you.


the first one is free.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 28, 2015)

Damn rip tide got banned already eh ? Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ever think this whole place is one large elaborate psychological experiment with key members taking on and changing their personalities and the reaction of the rest of us is subject to testing and manipulation by government scientists?
> 
> Yeah, me neither....


Shit, guys, she's on to us. Abort! Abort!


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Shit, guys, she's on to us. Abort! Abort!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## WHATFG (May 28, 2015)

I can't fucking believe you two are still going at it....yessi dear....you're starting to look a little silly...


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I can't fucking believe you two are still going at it....yessi dear....you're starting to look a little silly...


Where was I, just got back honey bee.

I always look SILLY. No biggie.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> burn trousers soul !!!!
> 
> and bruise him alitte  he seems to like the PAIN


I appreciate your heart being in the right place here, but no need to be all fighty-picky on my account. 

I'm going to take the logical advice and just pretend that none of this ever happened. 

One thing to ALWAYS remember...


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 28, 2015)

Would either of you consider ending this?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 28, 2015)

OMG, what an asshole.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Would either of you consider ending this?


Ending what?

I'm already ignoring the guy. I got bored a few hours ago.


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> OMG, what an asshole.


Win


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Win


WAT?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> WAT?


UB's post in response to stinkyjoe asking if you were married. I laughed so hard at that.


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> UB's post in response to stinkyjoe asking if you were married. I laughed so hard at that.


I think Stink was asking Yoga Pants if HE was married. You just might be hiiiiiiigh. hahaha


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I think Stink was asking Yoga Pants if HE was married. You just might be hiiiiiiigh. hahaha


Not yet, re-read it Yess.

*okay 'stink' and 'yoga pants' LOL


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Not yet, re-read it Yess.
> 
> *okay 'stink' and 'yoga pants' LOL


Are we seeing something different? I am really high...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

LOL I just pm'd you the SAME thing. @stinkyjoe please settle this: Who were you asking if they were married?


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL I just pm'd you the SAME thing. @stinkyjoe please settle this: Who were you asking if they were married?


If I am right, you have to PM me a sexy picture. 

DEAL?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> If I am right, you have to PM me a sexy picture.
> 
> DEAL?


deal… Naked or scantily clad?


----------



## panhead (May 28, 2015)

Why would you care what some random member thinks of you yessica , we have threads about jacking off , threads about butt sex , constant babble about how bad white people are , racism threads till you wanna rip your fucking eyeballs out with a crab fork & its all good , no outrage .

Let a female come to the site & openly express their sexuality & some whack job starts the attention whore bullshit .

Maybee yo girls are attention whoring but 99.9% of riu likes it , the ones who dont are usually part of the politics fan club where they can all bash whitey in one big saisage fest .

Put em on ignore & go about your business , that frees them up for more manly alternatives then talking dirty with females .

Just my 2 cents but the ignore feature really is wonderfull .


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> deal… Naked or scantily clad?


Can I get BOTH?

Whatever you want - LOOSER'S choice. 

_Fuck - I have to go PM Stink and make sure he sides with me, this is important...

How do I let them know that due to the unfreezing process, I have no inner monologue? 

I hope I didn't say that out loud just then..._


----------



## Yessica... (May 28, 2015)

panhead said:


> Why would you care what some random member thinks of you yessica , we have threads about jacking off , threads about butt sex , constant babble about how bad white people are , racism threads till you wanna rip your fucking eyeballs out with a crab fork & its all good , no outrage .
> 
> Let a female come to the site & openly express their sexuality & some whack job starts the attention whore bullshit .
> 
> ...





Yessica... said:


> Ending what?
> 
> I'm already ignoring the guy. I got bored a few hours ago.


Way ahead of you.

Nothing it said bothered me, in the way it was intended. 

Letting it get all worked up, and say thing after thing after thing, just made Yoga pants look like a tool. I feel like I got out of it fairly unscathed. 

Minus a few random chirps from some people I didn't expect to join the bandwagon. 

I really don't know why people expect ME to big this bigger person. ME.

Have you MET me. I'm unstable, and NUTS. hahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> *i asked yoda pants but im open for offers lol *


@Hookabelly - I WIN BETCH!!!

hahahah - we BOTH win I think. I'll take whatever you got. Your favourites. 

I will never share them, EVER. 

Pinky SWEAR!


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)

You are not doing a good job of ignoring me in the thread you made about me. 



Yessica... said:


> Way ahead of you.
> 
> Nothing it said bothered me, in the way it was intended.


All I intended is to ask you repeatedly to bitch at me in private messages or let it be. 
Private messages do not get you the attention you crave so you opted for making a thread about me to garner more attention. 



Yessica... said:


> Letting it get all worked up, and say thing after thing after thing, just made Yoga pants look like a tool. I feel like I got out of it fairly unscathed.


















Yessica... said:


> Minus a few random chirps from some people I didn't expect to join the bandwagon.
> 
> I really don't know why people expect ME to big this bigger person. ME.
> 
> Have you MET me. I'm unstable, and NUTS. hahahaha




No you are not. That is just something people like you say to get more attention. You are not unstable or nuts, you are just terrible.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @Hookabelly - I WIN BETCH!!!
> 
> hahahah - we BOTH win I think. I'll take whatever you got. Your favourites.
> 
> ...


Pm'd you


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Pm'd you


I know! We are currently talking. Hahaha 

I love you!


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Hey @Hookabelly - could you tell Yoga Pants to eat shit from me. 

It says ignored member, and he's the only POS on here I have on ignore. 

@greasemonkeymann , your bodyguard services are needed. 

This twat will not leave me alone. 

@abe supercro - not sure if you're feeling punchy today - but if you are - give him hell for me. 

I don't care about his posts being deleted. I think it's very telling to see the things he has to say. 

It shows what a fucking child he is. 

@Unclebaldrick - I'm doing my part here. Please don't ever compare my actions to Yoga Pants again.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @Hookabelly - could you tell Yoga Pants to eat shit from me.
> .


Can't. I'm too busy uploading dick pics in your mailbox


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)

Excellent job ignoring me. 




Yessica... said:


> Hey @Hookabelly - could you tell Yoga Pants to eat shit from me.
> 
> It says ignored member, and he's the only POS on here I have on ignore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Can't. I'm too busy uploading dick pics in your mailbox


Hahaha's. 

You're wonderful. Made my day beautiful girl.


----------



## panhead (May 29, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You are not doing a good job of ignoring me in the thread you made about me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what about you lil mister i have to have the last word , for all the cash shit you talk about attention whoring it sure as hell looks to me that your highly invested in keeping the drama going .

You could stop posting at any point ya know but you've got an axe to grind , thats became obvious .


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)

Go back and read. All I have done is reply to her posts about or to me. 
Go back and count the number of posts she made I have not replied to. 

Maybe you and your high horse should go get some exercise.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2015)

For what it's worth:

“When dealing with people, remember you are not dealing with creatures of logic, but with creatures bristling with prejudice and motivated by pride and vanity.”
Dale Carnegie


----------



## panhead (May 29, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Maybe you and your high horse should go get some exercise.


Lol , my easy chair has seat belts


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)

My wife does not care how much Jack Daniels I drank before peeing in the closet.


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 29, 2015)

Who is this "yoga pants" that keeps getting mentioned? I keep on imaging some really hot latina chick with a big ass. Someone please give her my number. Thankyou kindly.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 29, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Who is this "yoga pants" that keeps getting mentioned? I keep on imaging some really hot latina chick with a big ass. Someone please give her my number. Thankyou kindly.


Hot Latina with a big ass is my absolute favorite flavor of women.


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)

All my East Coast Irish bros love Latinas. 
It might be genetic, or all that weird Catholicism.


----------



## abe supercro (May 29, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Go back and read. All I have done is reply to her posts about or to me.
> Go back and count the number of posts she made I have not replied to.


you're delusional little man. it all started by you attempting to ride her ass at the beginning and school us all on what is appropriate posting. you pos, proceeded by criticizing and trolling her with your unsolicited insults. derogatory turdball ninnies like you get stomped down the drain in real life, you know this firsthand. the only way you are able to _perpetuate your delusion_ is because you are on the internet. 

i suspect this much: you're a washed up wet-brain drunkard, addict, or both due to your bitterness and lack of logic. you're invested in keeping any drama going because you're derelict and lack positive attention at home. also, your father called you 'dummy' all day long as a child, turns out he was a prophet.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @Hookabelly - could you tell Yoga Pants to eat shit from me.
> 
> It says ignored member, and he's the only POS on here I have on ignore.
> 
> ...


good morning all...
so what the hell is goin on?
I've added some folks to the ignore list so, i'm confused...
plus I keep seeing "bruise" over and over...
I'm at work so i'm sober, maybe I need to NOT be sober?
Hmmmm....
Who is yoga pants? Playful euphemism for trousers?
I really don't want to see his posts.. useless brain energy, and I only have so much of that, plus I gotta like, think about stuff here at work too.


----------



## panhead (May 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you're delusional little man. it all started by you attempting to ride her ass at the beginning and school us all on what is appropriate posting. you pos, proceeded by criticizing and trolling her with your unsolicited insults. derogatory turdball ninnies like you get stomped down the drain in real life, you know this firsthand. the only way you are able to _perpetuate your delusion_ is because you are on the internet.
> 
> i suspect this much: you're a washed up wet-brain drunkard, addict, or both due to your bitterness and lack of logic. you're invested in keeping any drama going because you're derelict and lack positive attention at home. also, your father called you 'dummy' all day long as a child, turns out he was a prophet.


I love it 

You got blazed Trousers .


Im still laughing


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Who is this "yoga pants" that keeps getting mentioned? I keep on imaging some really hot latina chick with a big ass. Someone please give her my number. Thankyou kindly.


Trousers.

I have him on ignore but I keep getting messages about "Ignored Member" posting shit.

I assume he's still going. I don't like him, or his name, or his avatar, anything about him.

So I will call him YOGA PANTS. Because he's SUCH an ASS.


abe supercro said:


> you're delusional little man. it all started by you attempting to ride her ass at the beginning and school us all on what is appropriate posting. you pos, proceeded by criticizing and trolling her with your unsolicited insults. derogatory turdball ninnies like you get stomped down the drain in real life, you know this firsthand. the only way you are able to _perpetuate your delusion_ is because you are on the internet.
> 
> i suspect this much: you're a washed up wet-brain drunkard, addict, or both due to your bitterness and lack of logic. you're invested in keeping any drama going because you're derelict and lack positive attention at home. also, your father called you 'dummy' all day long as a child, turns out he was a prophet.


I still love you!!!



greasemonkeymann said:


> good morning all...
> so what the hell is goin on?
> I've added some folks to the ignore list so, i'm confused...
> plus I keep seeing "bruise" over and over...
> ...


Oh yeah - I have him on the ignore too. I'm sure it's

"bla bla you're a whore, bla bla your parents hate you, bla bla nobody likes you, bla bla fucking bla"

I stopped reading his posts long before I put him on ignore. 

What a miserable Piece of shit that guy is. THE WORST. hahahah



panhead said:


> I love it
> 
> You got blazed Trousers .
> 
> ...


He's so on the money it's scary!!!! I bet. Who knows? Who cares? 

He's YOGA PANTS, and although I love those pants and should not taint the saying with someone like that, he's just a fuck. 

Some people just want to watch the world burn....


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you're delusional little man.


and you are my little stalker boy. You follow me around and tag me because yessica told you to. 
It is beyond pathetic. 



abe supercro said:


> it all started by you attempting to ride her ass at the beginning and school us all on what is appropriate posting.


Us?
LOL
You and yessica, a couple?

I told yessica to post a picture in the picture thread in _addition_ to her verbal diarrhea.
She got butthurt and made threads about me and tagged me 50+ times. 




abe supercro said:


> you pos, proceeded by criticizing and trolling her with your unsolicited insults.


This is fun and funny. 
You are incredibly deluded. It is amazing how the promise of a bewb shot has your mind completely scrambled. 
yessica tells you to tag me and follow me around and you do it. Funny stuff stalker boy. 

How was I a troll?
All I did was reply to her posts. I did not reply to all of her posts that were about me or to me. 
How does that make me a troll?

Do you even know what "unsolicited" means, you lovestruck troglodyte?

Replying to her comments about me is not unsolicited comments, dumb dumb. That is the opposite of unsolicited. 




abe supercro said:


> derogatory turdball ninnies like you get stomped down the drain in real life, you know this firsthand. the only way you are able to _perpetuate your delusion_ is because you are on the internet.


Do you really want to go that route?
Go ahead and be specific, this should be good. 

I know you better than you know yourself you silly little boy. 
Trading your logic for epoon is a dangerous game to be playing son. 



abe supercro said:


> i suspect this much: you're a washed up wet-brain drunkard, addict, or both due to your bitterness and lack of logic.


Nope. 
I am in better shape than you.
What is your BMI son?

Seriously, go back and read the posts. Posts about yessica from me that were not replies are going to be very difficult for you to find. 
You must know that though, you obviously have stalked me. 
You follow me around and tag me, like you were a 15 year old girl with a crush. 




abe supercro said:


> you're invested in keeping any drama going because you're derelict and lack positive attention at home.


The drama stopped when yessica stopped making posts about me in the thread she made about me. 
Then it started up again when she dug this thread up and started talking shit again. 

Are you too dumb to see that?
It is fine that you belong to yessica, but damn it has made you really dumb. 



abe supercro said:


> also, your father called you 'dummy' all day long as a child, turns out he was a prophet.



We have had talks about this abe. 
You need to focus and use context. 
Random jabs out of now where are fine sometimes, but they just lack any sort of real punch. 
Go look up context and have some one explain what it means to you. 
Then think about what is being said and try to make up something that goes with the flow of it.

I can't really explain it to you using smaller words, you are on your own. 


You are barely smarter than yessica. Congratulations?


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)

yessica is ignoring the shit out of me right now


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Trousers.
> 
> I have him on ignore but I keep getting messages about "Ignored Member" posting shit.
> 
> ...


 so youre telling me this hot latina with a big ass isnt even real  ?


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> so youre telling me this hot latina with a big ass isnt even real  ?


If you're looking for a hot Latina with big ass TITTIES, a hot fucking body, and grows like a mother fucker...

You would be searching for @lahadaextranjera 

She's got a tiny little ass though. But that shit it TOIT!


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Ask the mods you dumb child.
> I have had this one account for over three years. I do not have any others.
> You and yessica are beyond stupid.





Trousers said:


> So you do believe your own lies.
> You are not mentally ill, just a horrible person.
> Phew, I am relieved.





Trousers said:


>





Trousers said:


>





Trousers said:


>





Trousers said:


> You are not doing a good job of ignoring me in the thread you made about me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trousers said:


> Go back and read. All I have done is reply to her posts about or to me.
> Go back and count the number of posts she made I have not replied to.
> 
> Maybe you and your high horse should go get some exercise.





Trousers said:


> Ask the mods you dumb child.
> I have had this one account for over three years. I do not have any others.
> You and yessica are beyond stupid.





Trousers said:


> So you do believe your own lies.
> You are not mentally ill, just a horrible person.
> Phew, I am relieved.





Trousers said:


>





Trousers said:


>





Trousers said:


>





Trousers said:


> You are not doing a good job of ignoring me in the thread you made about me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trousers said:


> Go back and read. All I have done is reply to her posts about or to me.
> Go back and count the number of posts she made I have not replied to.
> 
> Maybe you and your high horse should go get some exercise.





Trousers said:


> and you are my little stalker boy. You follow me around and tag me because yessica told you to.
> It is beyond pathetic.
> 
> 
> ...





Trousers said:


> yessica is ignoring the shit out of me right now


WHEW - that was only going back 4 pages...




Still haven't read them yet - BACK ON IGNORE YOU COMPLETE ASS.

Are you mad? Yeah - YOU MAD.

bahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## Trousers (May 29, 2015)

@abe

lol

it would be quicker to count the posts yessica has made today that weren't about me.


----------



## Indagrow (May 29, 2015)

Yoga pants, slacks, trousers


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Yoga pants, slacks, trousers


Thanks for the inspiration brother! 

Is that little insect back at it? 

What the fuck doesn't that waste of space understand about "ignore"? 

I can't wait to officially draw a line in the sand. Which side are you on, young INDY? 

Team Yessica? Or Team YP?


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 29, 2015)

This fights still going? Is it round 12 yet? Is someone going to get KO'd or is this one going to the judges score card?


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> This fights still going? Is it round 12 yet? Is someone going to get KO'd or is this one going to the judges score card?


I have him on ignore. I stopped, briefly, to illustrate how many posts he has made bout me. 

Now he's back on ignore. I didn't read them. Saw

"Dummy"

And 

"whore"

a lot. 

hahahahahahaha

Think I may have gotten him mad? hahahahaahahahahahahaha

I was about to read your drunk stories thread. I'll get back to it.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

Awesome...


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome...


Care to place a wager who you think is "winning"?

hahahahahahahaahahahaha

I got that fucker on ignore - let me know if he says something funny ok?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Care to place a wager who you think is "winning"?
> 
> hahahahahahahaahahahaha
> 
> I got that fucker on ignore - let me know if he says something funny ok?


If anyone wins my amusement will end. If it helps, he has definitely said some funny shit...


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> If anyone wins my amusement will end. If it helps, he has definitely said something funny...


You must tell me.

I DONT BELIEVE YOU. 

No points are awarded for:

- whore
- attention whore
- spelling and grammar "errors"
- rules on the proper way to post on RIU
- dummy, that's a big one
- and that stupid fucking gif with some wanker opening a wine bottle?

- oh, and if he says I'm faking being crazy, a lesbian
- and also A FATTY.

Has to be NEW. Ive heard all those. FUCKING BORING.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You must tell me.
> 
> I DONT BELIEVE YOU.
> 
> ...


Then I've got nothing. There's new material replying to other members, though. Worth the price of admission, fo sho...


----------



## Metasynth (May 29, 2015)

Both of you, stop it. Just stop. Yess, don't tag trousers, or talk about him anymore. Trousers, just don't reply or pay attention to yessica.

STOP THIS.


----------



## Metasynth (May 29, 2015)

Or cuntinue. I dun't really care...lol


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Then I've got nothing. There's new material replying to other members, though. Worth the price of admission, fo sho...


I think he's a got a new sock perhaps.

A member that just got here today tagged me. hahahahahahaha

ITS A CONSPIRACY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Both of you, stop it. Just stop. Yess, don't tag trousers, or talk about him anymore. Trousers, just don't reply or pay attention to yessica.
> 
> STOP THIS.


Who is Trousers?

Oooooooh YOGA PANTS. Hey I have him on ignore. Not my problem that he can't ignore me. 

IM DOING MY PART.


----------



## Metasynth (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Who is Trousers?
> 
> Oooooooh YOGA PANTS. Hey I have him on ignore. Not my problem that he can't ignore me.
> 
> IM DOING MY PART.


No, you're not doing your part to end it, you're doing your part to perpetuate it.. Even replying to my post in this manner is a dig at trousers. I mean REALLY stop. But I guess that's not in your agenda. No skin off my back.


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> No, you're not. Even replying to my post in this manner is a dig at trousers. I mean REALLY stop. But I guess that's not in your agenda. No skin off my back.


NAw

I HATE HIM. 

I would hate anyone that said what he said - to anyone. 

It's not ok. 

But - I'm ignoring him. 

You can bet your ass I'm going to call him a snivelling POS every chance I get though. 

hahahaha

NAw, I'm getting bored already. I got like 10 mins of fight in me, then I'm bored. Plus, I can't see what he's writing. So that helps. 

I'm glad I can't see that little troll avatar anymore. I've changed the "ignored member" avatar in my mind. TO THIS:


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> View attachment 3429656 View attachment 3429657


Hey man. Just ignore the sock. He'll be gone soon. Not worth it.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> NAw
> 
> I HATE HIM.
> 
> ...


that baby picture is disturbing. Sorta like pinworms avatar...
babies are creepy as shit... it's why I don't like them.
Well one of the reasons... that and they act so *entitled*.


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> that baby picture is disturbing. Sorta like pinworms avatar...
> babies are creepy as shit... it's why I don't like them.
> Well one of the reasons... that and they act so *entitled*.


Fuckin BABIES. 

You got kids? I want some eventually. THEY ARE SO CUTE. 

They look like middle aged fat drunk men, after they have had the boob. BOOB DRUNK.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (May 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Fuckin BABIES.
> 
> You got kids? I want some eventually. THEY ARE SO CUTE.
> 
> ...


hah, yea.. kids, dogs, and cars love me.
I want kids for sure, but haven't found a girl that's not totally 100% certifiably nuttier than squirrel shit.
And i'm already nuckin futs so... don't need to add to it..
right?


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hah, yea.. kids, dogs, and cars love me.
> I want kids for sure, but haven't found a girl that's not totally 100% certifiably nuttier than squirrel shit.
> And i'm already nuckin futs so... don't need to add to it..
> right?


SAME.

But I have a fucking type. I like the crazies too. You're drawn to what you know. 

Maybe this next time, I'll learn my lesson? 

Naw, I don't care if the dude's crazy. As long as they DEAL WITH IT. It's the hidden, shame type crazy that isn't good. Those people get all ragey and shit.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 29, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Hot Latina with a big ass is my absolute favorite flavor of women.


Speaking of flavor though I never went back to latinaville after one time when this hispanica chicas vag tasted like onions. I figured it was from all the fucking tacos she'd been chowing but what the fuck do I know, my old lady has no legs!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Speaking of flavor though I never went back to latinaville after one time when this hispanica chicas vag tasted like onions. I figured it was from all the fucking tacos she'd been chowing but what the fuck do I know, my old lady has no legs!


I like onions...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2015)

Who is trousers? Isn't that British for pants?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Who is trousers? Isn't that British for pants?


He's some fuck head that I don't remember much about anymore. I (like most people) have a lovely ability to choose what we think about and focus on. 

That cunt isn't worth another moment of my time. 

(until I decide to get punchy again...PLEASE STAND BY)

hahahah


----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2015)

@abe supercro

lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)

we all see you're still desperately trolling away little fella.


----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2015)

@abe supercro

lol, you are just a precious little epooner

Serious question: 
What am I up against?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 30, 2015)

Trousers said:


> @abe supercro
> 
> lol, you are just a precious little epooner
> 
> ...



That would be me, *Son*.


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> we all see you're still desperately trolling away little fella.


Oh what's happening?



rollitup said:


> That would be me, *Son*.


I don't know what's going on. hahaha

Who is the son? And what might be YOU?


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh what's happening?


Nothing. Have a good day Yessica!


----------



## Trousers (May 30, 2015)

I'm putting every one on ignore.


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Nothing. Have a good day Yessica!


SWEET. 

I KNEW if i just ignored the dink he'd get a life and fuck right off. hahahaha

(I also know, that didn't happen).

I'm real busy this week - might not be on here much. HAVE A LOVELY WEEK RIU. 

(I'm sure I'll pop in from time to time though....)


----------



## Milovan (May 30, 2015)

.
Time for another commercial break anyhow...
.


.


----------



## Milovan (May 30, 2015)

.


Yessica... said:


> I'm real busy this week - might not be on here much. HAVE A LOVELY WEEK RIU.
> 
> (I'm sure I'll pop in from time to time though).


.


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

Milovan said:


> .
> 
> .
> View attachment 3430234


My subscription for National Geographic came JUST in the nick of time....

 

I'm going to read it on the plane!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Who is the son? And what might be YOU?


That is God, aka potroast. Site owner jokingly threatening Trousers, your thread has been blessed by his participation...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 30, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> That is God, aka potroast. Site owner jokingly threatening Trousers, your thread has been blessed by his participation...


He's not the site owner, just a worthless admin that encourages trolling.


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> He's not the site owner, just a worthless admin that encourages trolling.


think you got it somewhat twisted dyna.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> He's not the site owner, just a worthless admin that encourages trolling.


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> He's not the site owner, just a worthless admin that encourages trolling.


Isn't this a thread to "get over" past angers? 

If you want, that is. 

I know your upset you got banned for the fruit loop butthole, and others did not. 

It isn't very fair - you got that right. 

But, after now seeing what people are allowed to get away with, I'm not going to feel too guilty in the future with a little nip slip.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Isn't this a thread to "get over" past angers?
> 
> If you want, that is.
> 
> ...


It's not just that, he is a power tripping douchebag with a political agenda. I guess I expected the site admin to be held to a higher standard than regular members. But then again this is trollitup and I love it. He is more concerned with nudity than trolls running off good members.


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> It's not just that, he is a power tripping douchebag with a political agenda. I guess I expected the site admin to be held to a higher standard than regular members. But then again this is trollitup and I love it. He is more concerned with nudity than trolls running off good members.


Yeah - what the fuck is with that?

Someone can troll the fuck out of a person, but one little asshole full o cereal and you get the BAN HAMMER. 

Hahahah


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)

If wheaties can be the breakfast-of-champions, why the hell not fruit loops? @Dyna808


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Isn't this a thread to "get over" past angers?
> 
> If you want, that is.
> 
> ...


just make sure sunni isn't around, she was on your nuts pretty hard last month in your naughty thread


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 30, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3430375
> If wheaties can be the breakfast-of-champions, why the hell not fruit loops? @Dyna808
> 
> View attachment 3430376


+reps brah


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> just make sure sunni isn't around, she was on your nuts pretty hard last month in your naughty thread


Yeah - I think she was just getting really annoyed because all the pathetic socks and jealous, dickless, fun ruining cunts were reporting and spamming like crazy.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> He's not the site owner, just a worthless admin that encourages trolling.


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

Oh look - a sock account

How very brave of you to hide EVEN FURTHER behind the anonymity of the Internet. 

You're such a FUNNY GUY. did you download Rolli's picture all on your own? Wow you're so smart.

You are pathetic, dickless, and spineless.

If you have something to say to someone, put on your big boy pants and be a real fuckin man and just say it.

You're vagina is so gaping and sandy it's like the Sarrlacc.



I will ignore and report all socks from this moment on.

At least the fucking cunts that only use it to troll because they're scared little bitches and afraid of saying things in their regular clothes.

Fucking Eunuchs...


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

TAKE 2-

If you happen to be a good person and you just got banned because the rules here are not the same for everyone, then I don't mind.

I apologize for my previous outburst. I just really hate the socks that are pussies.

I knew ONE sock once, and he had the biggest dick I've ever seen on the Internet.

It just might be YOU. sorry for being a cunt.

USE TAKE 2.


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

I would like to know @GreatwhiteNorth , @fdd2blk , @racerboy71 

How is it that Some accounts can "get away" with malicious personal attacks, and saying the worst shit I have ever heard. And then some people get banned for talking "out of turn". 

It doesn't make sense to me. 

Can someone explain it? Maybe it's because I'm Canadian. 

I just don't get why the rules are not the same for everyone here.


----------



## Trousers (May 31, 2015)

It is hilarious how incredibly stupid people think I am a sock. 
I made this account 3 years ago just so I could troll people that have not even joined yet?

I must be the most brilliant sock puppet that ever existed. 
I am like a fucking internet Nostradamus. 


Bow before me and soak up all the glory that is Trousers.


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

Reported for being a snivelling little pussy...

 

I won't read your shit. 

Turn the page already queer bait 

(No offence to the gays, he actually does try to suck Internet cock by sucking up to people - FACT).


----------



## Trousers (May 31, 2015)

I'm a suck up now?
LOL

This just gets funnier.


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 31, 2015)

but Im a sock account


----------



## ChingOwn (May 31, 2015)

Ive told you guys before my real account is @Garden Boss


----------



## Trousers (May 31, 2015)

I proudly support LGBT, our gay, bisexual, transexual and pansexual brothers and sisters.


"Queer bait" is just a repulsive slur used by assholes. 
Rationalizing it does not make it okay, it just means the person realizes that they are trash. 
I am not sure what a person is trying to do by calling me "queer bait." 

Are you suggesting like I look gay and am attractive to gay men?
Are you suggesting that I am gay, bi, transexual or pansexual and that is a bad thing?
Any way you slice it calling a person "queer bait" is very trashy and said by trashy people. 

Basically you are saying that being or acting gay, transexual, bisexual or pansexual is a bad thing. 
What a dumb and hateful way of expressing love/hate for me.

Trash to the core.


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Ive told you guys before my real account is @Garden Boss


If you're a sock - then you're a lovely one. 

I just don't like pussy socks. 

Or Trollsers. I fucking hate that guy.


----------



## Milovan (May 31, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Yeah - what the fuck is with that?
> 
> Someone can troll the fuck out of a person, but one little asshole full o cereal and you get the BAN HAMMER.
> 
> Hahahah


.


.


----------



## Trousers (May 31, 2015)

I don't hate yessica, but I do hate the vile trash she spews. 
"Queer bait"

grow up


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 31, 2015)

Hi, this is Ken Griffey Jr, Lets play major league baseball.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Reported for being a snivelling little pussy...


 that sums the guy up pretty damn good. he's definitely a queer fella, stompin around with his kiddie shoes, attempting to insult the OP when he can do all that in his own thread. silly trollzers.


----------



## Trousers (May 31, 2015)

You want me to make a thread about yessica instead of posting in the thread yessica made about how she wants me to like her?
Stomping around? You have to be the dumbest person on this board. 








I'm thinking about your balls abe.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2015)

I know you keep telling me, I heard you the first five times you redundant moron. Even tho there's lots to go around, I will not share my balls with you. Can you muster the willpower to try to keep my large sweaty balls out of your mouth? You don't want to choke to death with still so much to live for, like your stalking of others... _You are a scummy stalker, are you not? 
_
You utter the word "dumb" a ridiculous amount. Appears you are a negative loser and a stalker, but maybe I'm missing something. Do you have brain damage as well, is that why you repeat yourself so much? 

*Sad Troll @Trousers 
desperately in need of attention of any kind, that is clear as day to everyone. 
*


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I know you keep telling me, I heard you the first five times you redundant moron. Even tho there's lots to go around, I will not share my balls with you. Can you muster the willpower to try to keep my large sweaty balls out of your mouth? You don't want to choke to death with still so much to live for, like your stalking of others... _You are a scummy stalker, are you not?
> _
> You utter the word "dumb" a ridiculous amount. Appears you are a negative loser and a stalker, but maybe I'm missing something. Do you have brain damage as well, is that why you repeat yourself so much?
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.

You're great.

P.s. I found a picture of Trollzers...


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2015)

this is the kind of garbage he's been trying to write to me privately in pm:




Trousers said:


> I'm thinking about your balls.





Trousers said:


> You asked me not to.
> That is the problem. I have a problem with being told what to do.
> 
> I just thought about you dipping your balls in butterscotch pudding. You were shaved.
> ...


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

Hey Trollzers: 

GO TO YOUR ROOM!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 31, 2015)

All right, you guys. I guess I've allowed this to go on for too long.

You all need to stop teasing the members who have mental issues. One out of five people have some mental instability, and Trousers is just another. 

You've had your fun, so please take it easy on him, he needs a break. We don't need to further incite him into sending any more nasty PMs.


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

rollitup said:


> All right, you guys. I guess I've allowed this to go on for too long.
> 
> You all need to stop teasing the members who have mental issues. One out of five people have some mental instability, and Trousers is just another.
> 
> You've had your fun, so please take it easy on him, he needs a break. We don't need to further incite him into sending any more nasty PMs.


He made fun of my mental issues throughout 200 + posts. He called me a whore. And fat, and a million other things negative. 

I have him on ignore.

He can put me on ignore, and then what I say wont bother him.

I am sure he has mental issues, that's very clear. But so do I - and I am open about it, and I try to talk to people about it, and I try to share - to make other people feel more comfortable sharing.

Trollzers took that information and tried to use it against me. '

He deserves no breaks from me. Maybe you should suggest to HIM that HE ignore me?

That sounds like a smart idea. 

Doing my part here. But I can't just stop talking about it completely. I HATE HIM.

And rightully so.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 1, 2015)

rollitup said:


> All right, you guys. I guess I've allowed this to go on for too long.
> 
> You all need to stop teasing the members who have mental issues. One out of five people have some mental instability, and Trousers is just another.
> 
> You've had your fun, so please take it easy on him, he needs a break. We don't need to further incite him into sending any more nasty PMs.


I don't want t get involved in this, but trousers is a disrespectful, offensive, person.
He went out of his way to PM me, after I NEVER attacked him personally. If he is indeed mentally unstable, (and lets keep in mind that i'd be willing to bet that 99% of us could go get diagnosed with some mental malady)
So even there, if he is indeed sick, he shouldn't be participating, much less inciting public forum fighting (which, really?.... is the biggest waste of time know to mankind)
My two cents.
And you can go through every post I've ever made, i'm not one to initiate incendiary arguments.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 1, 2015)

The internet was created for anonymity.

People talking about other people.

Get used to it.


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 1, 2015)

I think sharing PMs within a public thread is very distasteful...just sayin...


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey....did my messages get deleted? That's odd. hahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The internet was created for anonymity.
> 
> People talking about other people.
> 
> Get used to it.


No idea who you're talking to. Who are you telling to "get used to it"?



WHATFG said:


> I think sharing PMs within a public thread is very distasteful...just sayin...


If you're talking to Abe, that guy has had my back since day 1 of this shit. He's a fucking saint and can do NO WRONG in my book. 

You two have been chirping in here for awhile. 
Do you have something specific to add. Or you just wanna be chirpy?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

They're so pretty!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> They're so pretty!!!


oh titty titty...lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


FAK - it's killing me - WHAT MOVIE IS THAT!?!?!?!?

I know I've seen it, but I don't think I have for a very very very long time...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 2, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I think sharing PMs within a public thread is very distasteful...just sayin...


Yeah it is! We don't call them Private Messages for nothing!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah it is! We don't call them Private Messages for nothing!


Meh, I think Abe gets a pass on this one. 

You would also think it would be "frowned upon" to make fun of someone for being depressed. But T did it, over and over and over and over again - to me. 

So fuck that guy, hahahaha. 

Fuck that guy with something HARD and SANDPAPERY...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a private message in my pants that I will share with any ladies who are willing and able.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

rollitup said:


> All right, you guys. I guess I've allowed this to go on for too long.
> 
> You all need to stop teasing the members who have mental issues. One out of five people have some mental instability, and Trousers is just another.
> 
> You've had your fun, so please take it easy on him, he needs a break. We don't need to further incite him into sending any more nasty PMs.



lol
Let them go nuts, they need to vent. 
If you noticed, I have made about 1 post to their every 5 about me in the thread yessica made to try to make me like her. 
It is funny. 

abe, who must have a tattoo of yessica's bewbs on him some where, tagged me 5 times yesterday and calls me obsessed. 
That is just cute.
yessica made another "look at me" thread that is alluding to me. I guess she did it because I did not post on Sunday. 


This is weird to me. I do not derive any sort of self esteem from this board, but some really draw hard. 
I still wonder what yessica and abe think they are doing. 

I guess I live in their heads. 

@greasemonkeymann
You tried to scold me like I you are my mom. 
You are probably not fat enough to be my mom. 
I took it to private messages because it was inappropriate of you and there was no reason to put it out there.
Your nose did not belong there.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## insidagain (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3432286
> View attachment 3432282


I have him back on ignore. 

He's claiming to be out and proud now. 

What a weird little fucker. Last week he was strait and just didn't find me attractive because I'm such a fat dummy. 

Hahahah


----------



## Aboutapound (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3432286
> View attachment 3432282


Those socks are sooo hawt!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm saying that the internet was mad for talking about other people.

You cannot stop it.

Kinda boring to try to stop it anyways. You gotta find a real weakness and make subtle jabs at it.

That's why the military invented the internet.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

ugh.

I made this account 3 years ago abe. You can not be this stupid.
Who do you think I actually am dumb dumb?

Go ask the mods again if I am a sock or if I have any sock accounts.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Do you think I really care that you've had a sock account for three years? I know you little sock muffin, now deal with it.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Go ask the mods dumb dumb. 
Make a thread complaining about my sock puppet accounts.

What sock puppet accounts do I have?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> FAK - it's killing me - WHAT MOVIE IS THAT!?!?!?!?
> 
> I know I've seen it, but I don't think I have for a very very very long time...


gary oldman in true romance.
One of the craziest/best monologues ever is dennis hopper's when confronted by Christopher walken.
The brass balls on him, man...
RIP Mr Hopper.
Didn't even know he died until a year ago.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> gary oldman in true romance.
> One of the craziest/best monologues ever is dennis hopper's when confronted by Christopher walken.
> The brass balls on him, man...
> RIP Mr Hopper.
> Didn't even know he died until a year ago.


YESSSS!!!

I have not given that movie nearly as much attention as it deserves, I haven't seen it in ages. 

The dude from The Sopranos was an evil fuck in there. WHAT A GREAT MOVIE.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm saying that the internet was mad for talking about other people.
> 
> You cannot stop it.
> 
> ...


Naw, I only tell people that I hate them, or that their mom is fat, or that they're acting like a psychopath. 

Personal jabs about things that could be traumatizing for people isn't my bag. I think it's evil.

I think Trousers, is evil. 

I'm not - I'm a good person. If I believed in heaven and hell, I'd be going to Heaven. That little twat would be burning in hell for all of eternity. 

But more than likely I think that we are all going to be worm food and grow into trees, eventually.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> YESSSS!!!
> 
> I have not given that movie nearly as much attention as it deserves, I haven't seen it in ages.
> 
> The dude from The Sopranos was an evil fuck in there.


James Gandolfini























@Trousers


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> YESSSS!!!
> 
> I have not given that movie nearly as much attention as it deserves, I haven't seen it in ages.
> 
> The dude from The Sopranos was an evil fuck in there. WHAT A GREAT MOVIE.


hah, I own that movie, had it on vhs, and dvd.
Watched the HELL out of that movie I can recite the monologues... reservoir dogs, and four rooms, that movie is damn funny.
Quentin tarantino was the man back then.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

abe and his homophobia is cute

There there, abe, there there.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Meh, I think Abe gets a pass on this one.
> 
> You would also think it would be "frowned upon" to make fun of someone for being depressed. But T did it, over and over and over and over again - to me.
> 
> ...


No, it was a separate incident I was on about. Then I read back and realized you might have thought I meant you guys!? 

@abe


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, it was a separate incident I was on about. Then I read back and realized you might have thought I meant you guys!?
> 
> @abe


Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh

Yeah, I like it better when people quote or tag me, and then I know who they're talking to/ about. 

Anywho - no matter - HOW WAS YOUR DAY DEAR?

Just got back to my hotel!!!! 

Hey @lahadaextranjera , if you scratch my back, I'll scratch YOURS...

 

...what you may not know about my back is it's located IN my VAGINA...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

@WeedFreak78 , your tits will be more appreciated in HERE!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice teeth


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Nice teeth


How do YOU know about my very rare case of Vagina Dentata? 

Oooooooh - FACE TEETH. 

Thanks, I had braces!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @WeedFreak78 , your tits will be more appreciated in HERE!


Probably..it was more of a distraction technique over there...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Probably..it was more of a distraction technique over there...
> View attachment 3432586


Let the WOMEN fight it out over there 

I'll stay in here with you kids and the titties!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 2, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Nice teeth


lmao I thought the same thing

Anyway, titties...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

love you fuckers.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3432644
> love you fuckers.


LOVE YOU TOO!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh
> 
> Yeah, I like it better when people quote or tag me, and then I know who they're talking to/ about.
> 
> ...


Lol! Nice! What's the hotel bathroom like? Has it got a big mirror? 

I've had a smashing day! Been shopping and learnt that the handbag I bought last week didn't have the wrong strap- I just couldn't work it out! Lmao! Found a really good pair of sunglasses in the Gucci shop. However I think I like the case even more! Lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! Nice! What's the hotel bathroom like? Has it got a big mirror?
> 
> I've had a smashing day! Been shopping and learnt that the handbag I bought last week didn't have the wrong strap- I just couldn't work it out! Lmao! Found a really good pair of sunglasses in the Gucci shop. However I think I like the case even more! Lol


Pictures of the GLASSES?

Preferably on your bum. For scientific purposes...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Pictures of the GLASSES?
> 
> Preferably on your bum. For scientific purposes...


I'll do it tomorrow! Whilst I'm on the beach!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'll do it tomorrow! Whilst I'm on the beach!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

So...........naughty back on!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

nice calculator watch you rocking there Jessica .. very retro


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> nice calculator watch you rocking there Jessica .. very retro


My Dad had one like it. A casio. 

No big deal...hahahaha

Actually went out in the Fall with some wealthy buds. The dudes were talking about watches and their collections and whatever. My one friend was showing off his rolex or something, and I tapped his arm and said:

"Yeah, that's a nice watch, but I like mine better....It's a CASIO..."

hahahah - everyone laughed. It's a FUN WATCH.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @lahadaextranjera , if you scratch my back, I'll scratch YOURS...
> 
> View attachment 3432585
> 
> ...what you may not know about my back is it's located IN my VAGINA...


That's superbad Yess


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> That's superbad Yess









skunkd0c said:


> casio or timex i would of called that one correctly for more prestige try to find a Seiko calculator watch
> 
> i hope you do not mind but i took the liberty of adjusting your picture somewhat to make it easier to masturbate to
> 
> ...


Hers are different than mine. I don't see any piercings on hers...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

bahahahahaha

when did "Don't fuck with the Jesus" get locked? 

Why? It was so nice in there....


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha...you're good at getting threads locked...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...you're good at getting threads locked...


*"Here lies Yessica...

Loved showing tits, hated Trousers, really good at getting threads locked..."*

Hahahha


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

Who likes PANTS anyways? Skirts are where it's at....


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hers are different than mine..


yes they are somewhat younger but i assure you they are legal/lawful.. i am not unclebuck


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Who likes PANTS anyways? Skirts are where it's at....


No.. sundresses with no bra and panties is where its at. Ijs


----------



## UncleReemis (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> So...........naughty back on!


I feel as though you'd make an awesome winggirl. Like wingman but girl version.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

UncleReemis said:


> I feel as though you'd make an awesome winggirl. Like wingman but girl version.


I'm pretty good at it.

You need to have a bit of your own game. But my success ratio at getting male friends/ and female friends laid is about 90%.

The other 10% were just too drunk.

Hahaha


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> My Dad had one like it. A casio.
> 
> No big deal...hahahaha
> 
> ...


u were wearing a watch???






oh yea there it is


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

ebgood said:


> u were wearing a watch???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha

HOW YOU Doin?

Any lovely pictures of your Harem to share?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> HOW YOU Doin?
> 
> Any lovely pictures of your Harem to share?


not on the board lol. im good tho. u coo?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

ebgood said:


> not on the board lol. im good tho. u coo?


SUPER GOOD!

About to go and smoke a joint. I'm finished my work homework for the night.

AND everyone at training is telling me I'm awesome all the time. It's SOOOOOO great. hahahahaha


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> SUPER GOOD!
> 
> About to go and smoke a joint. I'm finished my work homework for the night.
> 
> AND everyone at training is telling me I'm awesome all the time. It's SOOOOOO great. hahahahaha


good shit!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> SUPER GOOD!
> 
> About to go and smoke a joint. I'm finished my work homework for the night.
> 
> AND everyone at training is telling me I'm awesome all the time. It's SOOOOOO great. hahahahaha


They just want to stick it in your butthole. 

Have I ever told you how great you are?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> They just want to stick it in your butthole.
> 
> Have I ever told you how great you are?


Did I ever tell you I'm fluffer in the porn industry?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Did I ever tell you I'm fluffer in the porn industry?


Are you really? That wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you really? That wouldn't surprise me at all.


Pretty sure my verbal abilities and grammar may (and I don't want to assume here) but maaaaay not be as good as it is if that was actually my job title. 

I could have been a doctor, I shit you not. I'm real smart. 

But crazy got in my way, most of the time. 

Anywho - good now. But I would have to remove at least part of my frontal lobe in order to do that Job and not jump off of a bridge immediately after. 

Just saying. Hahahah


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Pretty sure my verbal abilities and grammar may (and I don't want to assume here) but maaaaay not be as good as it is if that was actually my job title.
> 
> I could have been a doctor, I shit you not. I'm real smart.
> 
> ...


One time I was at the Dr's office and dick got in my way..









at least that's what his name tag said.

It was my fault though, I back up into it.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

Um....am I the only female in here right now? 

Starting to feel a little bit like Jody Foster in "The Accused"...

Anyone have a pin ball machine kicking around? No?

WHEW! That was a close one...






Don't worry, none of you would ever go to prison. Do you SEE what I was WEARING?

Totally asking for it....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

@yessica you've met your match.. I'm Un fluffable!

That being said i still think you should at least try ...and i should record your efforts!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

My cock smells, I hope that's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @yessica you've met your match.. I'm Un fluffable!
> 
> That being said i still think you should at least try ...and i should record your efforts!


What does un-fluffable mean?

Your feathers Don't Get riled? 

  

Or just your COCK doesn't work?

 

Poor little bird...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 3, 2015)

Huge bug just flew down my shirt


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> What does un-fluffable mean?
> 
> Your feathers Don't Get riled?
> 
> ...


my stinky bird dick has been dragged threw the mud on several occasions..The death blow has been delivered. Don't fear it ,tis but hurt and scared... I'm sure your pelvic bones might finish it off...Please finish me... like the brother u never had...we are one! 













"POETRY" Google that shit!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)

I've seen The Accused, that was intense not in a pleasurable way. JF is not to be fk'd with. And big bird is still the shit.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 3, 2015)

Contact with Jodie Foster is the worst movie that was ever made.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Contact with Jodie Foster is the worst movie that was ever made.


Pretty sure THIS is the worst movie ever made:


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Contact with Jodie Foster is the worst movie that was ever made.


I like that movie. I just seen it again for probably the twentieth time.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I like that movie. I just seen it again for probably the twentieth time.


I like it too!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

It's been 24 hours without PANTS around!!!!

IT'S A CELEBRATION BITCHES!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> my stinky bird dick has been dragged threw the mud on several occasions..The death blow has been delivered. Don't fear it ,tis but hurt and scared... I'm sure your pelvic bones might finish it off...Please finish me... like the brother u never had...we are one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's been 24 hours without PANTS around!!!!
> 
> IT'S A CELEBRATION BITCHES!!!!


_helloo_


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like it too!!!!


Jake busey's finest role


Yessica... said:


> It's been 24 hours without PANTS around!!!!
> 
> IT'S A CELEBRATION BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

When does @lahadaextranjera show up around these parts?

I was promised some bikini pictures!! 

TIME TO PAY THE PIPER BETCH. 

hahahahahahah


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> yes they are somewhat younger but i assure you they are legal/lawful.. i am not unclebuck


you are so upset.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> When does @lahadaextranjera show up around these parts?
> 
> I was promised some bikini pictures!!
> 
> ...


Hey! I'm getting dragged to the beach today whether I like it or not!! It's really hot now, sleeping with the windows open etc!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you are so upset.


I'm not upset - It's BIKINI day for @lahadaextranjera !

Are YOU upset?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm not upset - It's BIKINI day for @lahadaextranjera !
> 
> Are YOU upset?


Unclebuck is upset because the little girl next door moved away
he can no longer film her playing on the trampoline or doing cartwheels


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Unclebuck is upset because the little girl next door moved away
> he can no longer film her playing on the trampoline or doing cartwheels


CAMMAN. 

You can't convince me he's a pedo. 

Just like he can't convince me you're a gay basher. 

I like you both.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You can't convince me


Everything is always about you Jessica, you're the center of the multiverse

please tell me what i have to do to win you over

look at the craftsmanship on this beauty


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Everything is always about you Jessica, you're the center of the multiverse
> 
> please tell me what i have to do to win you over
> 
> ...


Show me your tits! 

You already won me over last summer when I met you. 

I think you're great!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I think you're great!


I think you're even better than great ... You're amazing!


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> *"Here lies Yessica...
> 
> Loved showing tits, hated Trousers, really good at getting threads locked..."*
> 
> Hahahha



Damn, still obsessed. 
As long as I post here, yessica said she will not post her bewbs.
You are welcome.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's been 24 hours without PANTS around!!!!
> 
> IT'S A CELEBRATION BITCHES!!!!




lollers
I'll try not to work as much and come around to make sure you do not post your bewbs again.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Damn, still obsessed.


Yes, you are.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

lol, the old "I'm rubber, you are glue" argument?
count the posts dumb dumb

How many times did you tag me in the last week? I lost count. 
How many posts has yessica made about me in the last few days? 


Seriously, grow up. Reclaim your balls from yessica. 
You are not a man.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

If I were obsessed I probably would have found some time to post in the last few days, right?

You should see the private messages yessica sent me. She thought she was sending them to pinworm and they were completely about me. yessica is really mad and is unable to let it go. It is very unhealthy to carry this stuff around, talking to you too abe. 
They were really pathetic. I think you are right there too abe. It is weird.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Damn, still obsessed.
> As long as I post here, yessica said she will not post her bewbs.
> You are welcome.


Yup. 

First person to chase trousers off gets the nips. 

YOU are WELCOME.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Yup.
> 
> First person to chase trousers off gets the nips.
> 
> YOU are WELCOME.


show me your nips,i'll show you the hospital bed I'm in.maybe mygf will do something crazy. let's make a deal!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm waiting on dem nips @Yessica... 

otherwise i respect neighbor now. may be relessd tonight so spped binge.fuck ya


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I'm waiting on dem nips @Yessica...
> 
> otherwise i respect neighbor now. may be relessd tonight so spped binge.fuck ya


I JUST got home from work. 

Did you beat up T on the Internet?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I JUST got home from work.
> 
> Did you beat up T on the Internet?


want me too? i will so do it for dem tiddies girl.

me and him are cool but tiddies makew man do bad things!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

I can also link you to the site I used to mod at BL where nudity is required! 

fuc help me out here girl! shes on the site but a diff name lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I can also link you to the site I used to mod at BL where nudity is required!
> 
> fuc help me out here girl! shes on the site but a diff name lol


I don't think I'd like it if nudity was REQUIRED. I don't like being told what to do. OBVI. 



StonedFarmer said:


> want me too? i will so do it for dem tiddies girl.
> 
> me and him are cool but tiddies makew man do bad things!


I don't want you to fuck up your "friendship". 

But, I HATE HIM. Because he made me hate him. I know it's all a ridiculous act, and I know he's probably a grade seven girl borrowing his daddy's computer because he left them when T was just a wee lass. 

I digress. Yeah - I'll nip you if you make his anoose hurt. 

PWOMISE.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't think I'd like it if nudity was REQUIRED. I don't like being told what to do. OBVI.
> 
> 
> I don't want you to fuck up your "friendship".
> ...


friends naw and nudity not required njst we all do it. Home in 45 min hoping. omgfirst thing smoke cigarette cry sniff pain pills kill a bitch. makes sense


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

we have a whoe thread of us getting naked. it fucking rocks. lysis kills the sexy butim partial to fuc! shes a smoker smoking beetch


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> I think you're even better than great ... You're amazing!


 But was she good in bed  hahaha can she fucking cook lol we all know she's dirty minded lmao


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> But was she good in bed  hahaha can she fucking cook lol we all know she's dirty minded lmao


I can cook anything. I'm good at cooking. 

And good in bed? Pffffffft that's a ridiculous question. 

What do YOU think? Haha.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

when I get outts this bed, even if I don'tI will so smash some pussy. @Yessica... hit me up im a mod on 3 sites. also banned from 10 the other sites i only tc or irc to talk. lets go to the bqdlqnds girl!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> when I get outts this bed, even if I don'tI will so smash some pussy. @Yessica... hit me up im a mod on 3 sites. also banned from 10 the other sites i only tc or irc to talk. lets go to the bqdlqnds girl!


I don't go on other sites, just here. I think I can only handle a certain amount of internet lunacy. 

@lahadaextranjera - do you have a pressie for us?


----------

